# Black Panthers???



## hazer (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm a new member and I'm wanting to get started on here. I reckon I might as well get started with a controversial topic. I could be wrong about all of this but this has always been my thought on this. So Jaguars are native and still live in parts of Mexico and most of South America, and used to roam around in the South West U.S. The last known killing of a jaguar in the US was a female in 1963. And the last sighting in the US was in 2016 in Arizona. Jaguars can be color phased and look very dark almost looking solid black, just as a black bear can be very light and cinnamon colored. Is it a possibility that some of these sightings of "black panthers" in the US are just color phased jaguars still roaming around? So maybe there's not black panthers in the US, But who says there's not any color phased jaguars roaming around. Very unlikely but it's not impossible. Tell me what y'all think.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2020)

I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers. 
Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 13, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.




Thread killa.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2020)

I saw one at the voting polls back in 2008 in Philadelphia . He was on his his hind legs tho


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 13, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.



Here's the only true black mountain lion that ever existed, but he wasn't born black .  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## hazer (Oct 13, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.


Not here in the southeast no. Any “sighting” here is a black dog. But in the southwest it’s a possibility. People do see the regular colored ones, not often but they do. So who’s to say no ones ever seen a color phased one and say they saw a black panther.


----------



## huntfish (Oct 14, 2020)

Sadly, even jaguars have poachers.

https://www.livescience.com/62949-arizona-jaguar-killed.html


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 14, 2020)

My theory on the famed black panther in the US is that nearly anything in dim light that is backlit will appear to be black.  Therefore any cat like creature lit from the back will appear black in low light conditions (including a dog with it's head hidden). Folks seeing an animal that appears black and is about the right size and shape will combine this appearance with the old stories and "see" a black panther.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2020)

This is the closest to a black panther any of us in this country will will ever see is this melanistic jaguar killed in Mexico back in the 1960s. This is even a rare beyond rare happening since nearly all of the few black jaguars are found on down in Southern Central and South America.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 14, 2020)

Jaguars are amazing animals,especially their strength. Saw a video about one killing caiman,unbelieveable. I would hate to think that they disappear.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 14, 2020)

All I know is that it would take a pretty strong bigfoot to hold that panther still long enough to paint him black...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

hazer said:


> I'm a new member and I'm wanting to get started on here. I reckon I might as well get started with a controversial topic. I could be wrong about all of this but this has always been my thought on this. So Jaguars are native and still live in parts of Mexico and most of South America, and used to roam around in the South West U.S. The last known killing of a jaguar in the US was a female in 1963. And the last sighting in the US was in 2016 in Arizona. Jaguars can be color phased and look very dark almost looking solid black, just as a black bear can be very light and cinnamon colored. Is it a possibility that some of these sightings of "black panthers" in the US are just color phased jaguars still roaming around? So maybe there's not black panthers in the US, But who says there's not any color phased jaguars roaming around. Very unlikely but it's not impossible. Tell me what y'all think.


It’s more possible that the people seeing “black panthers” don’t know what they saw and imagined it was a “black panther”
most folks don’t even know what a bobcat looks like and they’re everywhere


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 14, 2020)

I think in the SE no, Too many cameras out there. And no real pics. 
Trail cams get pics of all kinds of critters we didn't know where there. Escaped Farmed bison, Water buffalo, peacocks, all kinds of snakes etc. 
So I think if they can get pics of those animals that no one knew where there then if cougars or jaguars were around in the SE there would be pics.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2020)

Rackedout said:


> Who is this a picture of? Do you know the story behind it?




No, other than she was on a licensed jaguar hunt. There was a time when you could legally hunt them.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> No, other than she was on a licensed jaguar hunt. There was a time when you could legally hunt them.


In the book “20 great trophy hunts” there’s a story about a Jaguar hunt in South America


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> In the book “20 great trophy hunts” there’s a story about a Jaguar hunt in South America




If you want some interesting reading about jaguar hunts, look up Sasha Siemel. He was a Tigrero. 

You`ll like it, T.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want some interesting reading about jaguar hunts, look up Sasha Siemel. He was a Tigrero.
> 
> You`ll like it, T.


Nic,I have heard of a man called el Tigre del Norte,which I believe means something like tiger of the north. Could this be Sasha Sienel?


----------



## huntfish (Oct 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want some interesting reading about jaguar hunts, look up Sasha Siemel. He was a Tigrero.
> 
> You`ll like it, T.


Dogs and a spear!    Didn't need no firearm.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2020)

Peter Hathaway Capstick wrote some about jaguar hunting in South America, too.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 15, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Peter Hathaway Capstick wrote some about jaguar hunting in South America, too.


That may be where I heard of el Tigre delNorte,.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 15, 2020)

Sasha Sienel was el Tigre del Norte


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 15, 2020)

Stick to plasticware sales, Uncle Rico. There ain't no black panthers in GA except the 2-legged kind.


----------



## hazer (Oct 16, 2020)

RamblinWreck said:


> Stick to plasticware sales, Uncle Rico. There ain't no black panthers in GA except the 2-legged kind.


I bet there’s one or two on that mountain that i can throw a ball over


----------



## Buddrow (Nov 23, 2020)

My best friends dad saw one back in the 70s in elllenwood ga.  A few miles away same buddy saw a peacock in his woods. And not to long ago 12 years or so. Saw a zebra in my woods. All sightings with in 10 miles of each other. 30281 zip code. Strange things lurk in the woods. Two legged and four legged.


----------



## CaptKeith (Nov 23, 2020)

We don’t see the black panthers often because the Sasquatch keep them penned up and track them down if they escape.


----------



## 280 Man (Nov 24, 2020)

Buddrow said:


> My best friends dad saw one back in the 70s in elllenwood ga.  A few miles away same buddy saw a peacock in his woods. And not to long ago 12 years or so. Saw a zebra in my woods. All sightings with in 10 miles of each other. 30281 zip code. Strange things lurk in the woods. Two legged and four legged.



Too much tequila. Lol


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 24, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want some interesting reading about jaguar hunts, look up Sasha Siemel. He was a Tigrero.
> 
> You`ll like it, T.


Read his book back in middle school 30 years ago. I tried to find it last year, none of our local libraries have it. I tried finding it for sale on line, but it's been out of print for decades and is a collection item. Cheapest I remember finding a copy was like $90. Gonna keep my eye on the used book stores for it.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 24, 2020)

Etoncathunter said:


> Read his book back in middle school 30 years ago. I tried to find it last year, none of our local libraries have it. I tried finding it for sale on line, but it's been out of print for decades and is a collection item. Cheapest I remember finding a copy was like $90. Gonna keep my eye on the used book stores for it.


Great place to do business with. They have good sales from time to time 
https://www.safaripress.com/tigrero.html


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 24, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Great place to do business with. They have good sales from time to time
> https://www.safaripress.com/tigrero.html


Thanks


----------



## hdgapeach (Nov 24, 2020)

Buddrow said:


> My best friends dad saw one back in the 70s in elllenwood ga.  A few miles away same buddy saw a peacock in his woods. And not to long ago 12 years or so. Saw a zebra in my woods. All sightings with in 10 miles of each other. 30281 zip code. Strange things lurk in the woods. Two legged and four legged.



They may have been seeing the escapees from the old Lion Country Safari park that shut down about 1984.  The park was somewhere around Stockbridge.


----------



## Buddrow (Nov 24, 2020)

280 Man said:


> Too much tequila. Lol


Not at 13 didn't start drinking till I was 15. And my grandparents asked what kinda dope I was on when I told them what I saw. Just 13 y/o me squirrel hunting. Heard a snap. Looked down and bam a ******* zebra looking at me. If I had more then a pellet rifle I would have shot the thing. Might have ****ed off who ever lost the thing. But the mount would have been epic!


----------



## Buddrow (Nov 24, 2020)

hdgapeach said:


> They may have been seeing the escapees from the old Lion Country Safari park that shut down about 1984.  The park was somewhere around Stockbridge.


That's where I was living. On fairview rd. Buddy with peacock 5 miles down the road in elllenwood. And panther sighting was in the 80s in elllenwood. Crazy stuff.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 25, 2020)

What kind of mushrooms have you been putting on your salad?

Peacocks? Yes, there pretty common around here. I had 3 or 4 strut up to me this past summer while at the farm house. One walked around inside the open garage. I have no idea where they came from. 
About 25 years ago a neighbor was murdered and his farm became abandoned. It was common to see his peacocks in the area for a year or two after his death.


----------



## Buddrow (Nov 26, 2020)

nmurph said:


> What kind of mushrooms have you been putting on your salad?
> 
> Peacocks? Yes, there pretty common around here. I had 3 or 4 strut up to me this past summer while at the farm house. One walked around inside the open garage. I have no idea where they came from.
> About 25 years ago a neighbor was murdered and his farm became abandoned. It was common to see his peacocks in the area for a year or two after his death.


No shrooms again this happened when I was 13 years old. No dope. Just a boy hunting squirrel on my grandparents picnic table facing the woods. It was wild. Its the weirdest thing ive seen in the woods too date.


----------



## Mike 65 (Nov 29, 2020)

I grew up in ellenwood. Just a few miles from panthersville rd. 
lots of stories of black panthers was told to us kids by the old folks. One even swore a black panther lived behind Panthersville stadium, where all the local high school football games were played, and that one would eat kids. Us kids loved the stories, even went out hunting them. We knew they were yanking our chain but the thought of finding one was gonna make us famous!
this was early 70s.


----------



## Nate11 (Apr 23, 2021)

People saying it's a joke are dead wrong.  But I don't blame you.  I thought it was too.  But in what i believe was the end of deer season in 05.  I was using a fawn bleat one afternoon about every 45 minutes trying for a doe.  Bored and with a little over a 1/2 hr of shooting light left. I started watching a squirrel in a tree top to my right.  I just kind of scanned down the tree it was in and 15 feet from the bottom of it was a 60 pound jet black cat crouched down watching that same squirrel.  It was no more than 30 yards away. This is not a "I saw what I think looked like a cat."  Theres absolutely no question of what it was. My adrenaline hit so hard the climbing stand I was in literally was rattling I was shaking so bad. The cat evidently heard me and in what seemed like one smooth movement it was gone over the top of the ridge.  2 years after this my dad saw what we believe was the same cat a 1/4 mile away while walking thru a pine thicket. He said the one he saw was heavier than 60.  I don't blame those who think it's a joke because i thought the same. But they're here


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2021)

I know they here. All the game camera pics folks get of them. 
I just can’t seem to find mine I got. 
Do you have any of the cat ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2021)

Nate11 said:


> People saying it's a joke are dead wrong.  But I don't blame you.  I thought it was too.  But in what i believe was the end of deer season in 05.  I was using a fawn bleat one afternoon about every 45 minutes trying for a doe.  Bored and with a little over a 1/2 hr of shooting light left. I started watching a squirrel in a tree top to my right.  I just kind of scanned down the tree it was in and 15 feet from the bottom of it was a 60 pound jet black cat crouched down watching that same squirrel.  It was no more than 30 yards away. This is not a "I saw what I think looked like a cat."  Theres absolutely no question of what it was. My adrenaline hit so hard the climbing stand I was in literally was rattling I was shaking so bad. The cat evidently heard me and in what seemed like one smooth movement it was gone over the top of the ridge.  2 years after this my dad saw what we believe was the same cat a 1/4 mile away while walking thru a pine thicket. He said the one he saw was heavier than 60.  I don't blame those who think it's a joke because i thought the same. But they're here


What area was y’all hunting?


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 23, 2021)

Their around Atlanta for sure


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 23, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I know they here. All the game camera pics folks get of them.
> I just can’t seem to find mine I got.
> Do you have any of the cat ?


 Not yet


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 23, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> What area was y’all hunting?


Upson pre2000 ish for my sighting.
I guess it wasn’t black after all.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 24, 2021)

Black Panthers, of the feline persuasion, are a GENETIC IMPOSSIBILITY....doesn't happen, ever, never...


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2021)

nmurph said:


> Black Panthers, of the feline persuasion, are a GENETIC IMPOSSIBILITY....doesn't happen, ever, never...


You calling my pawpaw a lire??????


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2021)

Throwback said:


> You calling my pawpaw a lire??????


Called him drunk ? 
I saw it to I was with him.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 24, 2021)

Got one cornered in my garage right now.......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2021)

Throwback said:


> You calling my pawpaw a lire??????


My pawpaw grew up when there were still panthers here. He knew they were brown.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 24, 2021)

Nate11 said:


> People saying it's a joke are dead wrong.  But I don't blame you.  I thought it was too.  But in what i believe was the end of deer season in 05.  I was using a fawn bleat one afternoon about every 45 minutes trying for a doe.  Bored and with a little over a 1/2 hr of shooting light left. I started watching a squirrel in a tree top to my right.  I just kind of scanned down the tree it was in and 15 feet from the bottom of it was a 60 pound jet black cat crouched down watching that same squirrel.  It was no more than 30 yards away. This is not a "I saw what I think looked like a cat."  Theres absolutely no question of what it was. My adrenaline hit so hard the climbing stand I was in literally was rattling I was shaking so bad. The cat evidently heard me and in what seemed like one smooth movement it was gone over the top of the ridge.  2 years after this my dad saw what we believe was the same cat a 1/4 mile away while walking thru a pine thicket. He said the one he saw was heavier than 60.  I don't blame those who think it's a joke because i thought the same. But they're here



I can’t believe this old fire is being stoked again. People are absolutely fascinated with imaginary creatures.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 24, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.


I ain't saying they do, but something that looks like them sure does. One night about 15 years ago, my coon dogs were raising tee total heck. Went out on back porch with million candle power xenon spotlight. Light was white, but not by modern LED standards. Saw a huge cat. Twice size of bobcat. It had a tail. It looked purple in the spotlight. Couple weeks later we was coon hunting on river couple miles away. Dogs struck. Couple minutes later, heard a Good awful cat scream that sounded like a woman kinda. 2 Walkers and a Redbone came back to trucks, terrified and all jumped in their dog boxes and wouldn't get back out. Few nights later an old black man I hunted with on occasion was hunting same area. He had two blue ticks killed. Torn to pieces. He swears a giant bobcat did it.  

So....I don't know .


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2021)

Black panthers are after me
Why won’t the DNR believe?


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 24, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Black panthers are after me
> Why won’t the DNR believe?


If DNR is 100% sure these Black Panthers do not exist, they should allow them to be shot. Cause if it don't exist, it can't be shot. So if it don't exist, it can't be a black Fl Panther that they would prosecute the fool out of you for killing.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> If DNR is 100% sure these Black Panthers do not exist, they should allow them to be shot. Cause if it don't exist, it can't be shot. So if it don't exist, it can't be a black Fl Panther that they would prosecute the fool out of you for killing.


If you see a black one shoot it. It will be the first ever anywhere


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 24, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If you see a black one shoot it. It will be the first ever anywhere


And I guarantee you whoever shoots it will get prosecuted for shooting some endangered species.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> And I guarantee you whoever shoots it will get prosecuted for shooting some endangered species.


Same as when they shoot a Bigfoot


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 24, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Same as when they shoot a Bigfoot


Wait a minute! There's no Big Feet either?!


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 24, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Wait a minute! There's no Big Feet either?!


There was a black jaguar in SE USA. There are still plenty of black Jaguars. A bit different than Bigfoot.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There was a black jaguar in SE USA. There are still plenty of black Jaguars. A bit different than Bigfoot.


That’s a Jaguar.  
Not a mountain lion.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 24, 2021)

Throwback said:


> That’s a Jaguar.
> Not a mountain lion.


I don't know what they are. A big cat is all I know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There was a black jaguar in SE USA. There are still plenty of black Jaguars. A bit different than Bigfoot.




When and exactly where?


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 25, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If you see a black one shoot it. It will be the first ever anywhere



And you will be a legend!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There was a black jaguar in SE USA. There are still plenty of black Jaguars. A bit different than Bigfoot.


There are a very few black jaguars in the Amazon Basin. And for every black one there there are a couple hundred normally spotted ones. Never heard anybody seeing spotted panthers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There was a black jaguar in SE USA. There are still plenty of black Jaguars. A bit different than Bigfoot.


Where do you see documentation of black jaguars in the southeastern US? Closest report historically was a normal-colored jaguar in western Louisiana along the TX border, and that account has been disputed by many. The last documented evidence of jaguars in the southeast was way back in the Pleistocene, tens of thousands of years ago.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 25, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Same as when they shoot a Bigfoot



I watched a documentary long time ago where a man swore he saw Bigfoot.  When interviewed on why he didn’t kill it for proof, he responded, “it could have been the last one .”   I sprayed bourbon all over the television.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 25, 2021)

https://bigcatswildcats.com/panther/


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 25, 2021)

https://www.blueridgeoutdoors.com/go-outside/are-mountain-lions-back-in-the-blue-ridge/?amp


----------



## pjciii (Apr 25, 2021)

These days can't it just identify as Black?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 25, 2021)

I wonder If anyone’s ever saw a black panther on an “Indian tree”


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> https://bigcatswildcats.com/panther/


I'm missing your point? Yes, there are rare melanistic jaguars in South America. Yes, there are rare black leopards in Africa and Asia. They don't live in the southeastern US. Leopards have never been on this continent except in a zoo, and the few jaguars in the US historically were in the extreme southwest-Arizona, New Mexico, and southwest Texas. That same article shows you what a Florida panther looks like-they're not black. It has a photo of one. They're colored exactly all all the other pumas. There has never been a confirmed black one. Your other link also has nothing to do with black panthers?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2021)

I`ll just leave this right here. And continue waiting.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 25, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm missing your point? Yes, there are rare melanistic jaguars in South America. Yes, there are rare black leopards in Africa and Asia. They don't live in the southeastern US. Leopards have never been on this continent except in a zoo, and the few jaguars in the US historically were in the extreme southwest-Arizona, New Mexico, and southwest Texas. That same article shows you what a Florida panther looks like-they're not black. It has a photo of one. They're colored exactly all all the other pumas. There has never been a confirmed black one. Your other link also has nothing to do with black panthers?


There are big black cats. Jaguars have been in SE USA. It's nowhere near as far fetched as bigfoot.  It's not known whether or not there are black florida panthers. The panther is rare. It's not beyond realm of possibility there are a few block ones. There are some big cats around Ga that look black in a spotlight and have a tail. I don't know what they are. I have never seen a bobcat kill 2 blue ticks. My redbone that came back to the dog box had trees bobcats before and after. Once by himself.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There are big black cats. Jaguars have been in SE USA. It's nowhere near as far fetched as bigfoot.  It's not known whether or not there are black florida panthers. The panther is rare. It's not beyond realm of possibility there are a few block ones. There are some big cats around Ga that look black in a spotlight and have a tail. I don't know what they are. I have never seen a bobcat kill 2 blue ticks. My redbone that came back to the dog box had trees bobcats before and after. Once by himself.


When have there been jaguars in the southeastern US since the Pleistocene? Funny that nobody else knows about this except you? 

And yes, it is absolutely known that there are no black Florida panthers. In hundreds of years, no one has ever seen one, notwithstanding the fact that Puma concolor does not carry the gene that allows melanism. It is genetically impossible, another words. 
Now, if you are talking pumas/panthers/mountain lions/cougars (the real ones that aren't black,) it is entirely for one of those to show up anywhere. Young males commonly travel hundreds or thousands of miles before settling down. It is a common phenomenon to find a mountain lion outside of its natural range. One from Florida was killed in mid-western GA a few years ago. One from SD was run over by a car in Connecticutt. They just aren't black. Never have been, never will be. And there is no permenant breeding population of them in the southeast outside of Florida, only occasional dispersing young males passing through.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 25, 2021)

Come on man...don't confuse us with the facts...

Ask any group of GA boys at any gathering and likely half of them will swear on a stack of bibles that they have seen a black one...more than once......


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 25, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> When have there been jaguars in the southeastern US since the Pleistocene? Funny that nobody else knows about this except you?
> 
> And yes, it is absolutely known that there are no black Florida panthers. In hundreds of years, no one has ever seen one, notwithstanding the fact that Puma concolor does not carry the gene that allows melanism. It is genetically impossible, another words.
> Now, if you are talking pumas/panthers/mountain lions/cougars (the real ones that aren't black,) it is entirely for one of those to show up anywhere. Young males commonly travel hundreds or thousands of miles before settling down. It is a common phenomenon to find a mountain lion outside of its natural range. One from Florida was killed in mid-western GA a few years ago. One from SD was run over by a car in Connecticutt. They just aren't black. Never have been, never will be. And there is no permenant breeding population of them in the southeast outside of Florida, only occasional dispersing young males passing through.


https://m.sacurrent.com/the-daily/a...carrabelle-cat-floridas-black-panther-mystery


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> https://m.sacurrent.com/the-daily/a...carrabelle-cat-floridas-black-panther-mystery




I have friends that live in that area. Hunters, fishermen, and swampers. None of them have seen such a thing.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 25, 2021)

How many of these threads have been started on GON?
Same theme as the last one only different new guy posting about one being legit w zero proof.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> https://m.sacurrent.com/the-daily/a...carrabelle-cat-floridas-black-panther-mystery


You do realize that that's not real?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I have friends that live in that area. Hunters, fishermen, and swampers. None of them have seen such a thing.


Funny that the Creek, Apalache, Timicua, nor Seminole Indians never saw one either?


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 25, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> You do realize that that's not real?


I realize it's not proven.


----------



## Mike 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I wonder If anyone’s ever saw a black panther on an “Indian tree”


I have and was about to take a picture but Bigfoot appeared and startled me and I dropped my camera and it broke. 
It sho was purty sitting on that Indian tree.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 26, 2021)

That’s 


Ray357 said:


> I realize it's not proven.


not the way it works. We don’t have to disprove that a black panther doesn’t exist


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I realize it's not proven.


Neither is the tooth fairy.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 26, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Neither is the tooth fairy.


I saw a big cat. Was not a bobcat. Looked purple in spotlight. Don't know what it was.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I saw a big cat. Was not a bobcat. Looked purple in spotlight. Don't know what it was.


It wasn't a black panther. Unless it escaped from a zoo.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 26, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> It wasn't a black panther. Unless it escaped from a zoo.


I don't know what it was. Know it had a tail. Know my dogs ain't skewered of bobcat. Know it sounded about as much like a bobcat as Pee Wee Herman sounds like Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 26, 2021)

Plack Banthers


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 26, 2021)

I've said it before.  Threads like this are why I have NO faith in eyewitness accounts...be it in a criminal case or on the forum...simply can't be trusted to be the accurate fact.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 26, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> I've said it before.  Threads like this are why I have NO faith in eyewitness accounts...be it in a criminal case or on the forum...simply can't be trusted to be the accurate fact.


So you’ve never seen a shape-shifter like I have.
Not everyone can see them change.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't know why yall wont listen too me!

Im telling you. There are no trailcam pictures of black panthers, because big foot shows them where there at. He teaches them not to walk in front of them.


----------



## Son (Apr 27, 2021)

Only one's I know are in the "Hood" in the big cities.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 28, 2021)

Totally off topic here but @Nicodemus and @NCHillbilly about when was the last time a sustainable population of lions were in the SE and what were their numbers like?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 28, 2021)

13". Must have been a young one. ?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Totally off topic here but @Nicodemus and @NCHillbilly about when was the last time a sustainable population of lions were in the SE and what were their numbers like?



Probably the late 1700's.  They were aggressively hunted throughout the 1800's at the same time their primary prey base, deer, was being decimated.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Totally off topic here but @Nicodemus and @NCHillbilly about when was the last time a sustainable population of lions were in the SE and what were their numbers like?


I don't know too much about it, but from reading accounts written by most of the early European explorers who wrote them, and listening to oral tradition from the older members of my family when I was growing up, they used to be apparently quite common. I know they caused a lot of problems with livestock. I would guess that they were about gone through a lot of the southeast by the mid-1800s. The last ones documented around here in the Smokies were in the 1920s-30s.

Wolves went away about the same timeframe. They were apparently also very, very numerous at one time.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 28, 2021)

Mr. Killmaster and NC I appreciate y'all. I really wish I could have experienced the SE before modern times. I bet it was a darn jungle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Mr. Killmaster and NC I appreciate y'all. I really wish I could have experienced the SE before modern times. I bet it was a darn jungle.


From reading accounts written in the 1700s, much of it was actually fairly open grassy savanna teeming with game. The Indians burned the crap out of the land every year or two.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 28, 2021)

Yep if you read something like William Bartrams travels. It paint a very different picture of the land and how the Indians managed it. Im sure some of it is the old English verbiage.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 28, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Yep if you read something like William Bartrams travels. It paint a very different picture of the land and how the Indians managed it. Im sure some of it is the old English verbiage.


John Lawson described it much the same, as did several others. Apparently you could ride a horse about anywhere.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> From reading accounts written in the 1700s, much of it was actually fairly open grassy savanna teeming with game. The Indians burned the crap out of the land every year or two.



Wasn't just that, plenty of lightening strike fires as well and no one putting them out. I wish we could get even just a fraction of the south-facing slopes of the mountains back into that type of habitat.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1078806
> 13". Must have been a young one. ?


Or they’re lying to cover up the conspiracy between the government and the insurance companies.   Again. ?


----------



## Nate11 (Apr 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.


I thought it was all a joke like Big Foot or something.  I don't blame you for thinking that it is.  But there will be a day when it's just an accepted fact they're here.  I wasn't just a skeptic I flat out thought it was a joke to scare kids around the camp fire.  But near the end of deer season in Stewart County, Ga in what was 04 or 05.  I had been using a fawn bleat one evening while hunting from my climber.   I would bleat a few times every 20- 30 minutes.  Then about 30 -40 minutes before sundown.  Bored I started watching a squirrel going through the trees above me. Over my right shoulder  I just kind of scanned my eyes down the tree the squirrel was then going down that was about 30 yards away.  When my eyes reached the bottom my heart sank. At the Bottom of that same tree and watching that same squirrel was a large black cat crouched down. I would guess  it weighed somewhere around 60 pounds and was probably a young cat. It had large yellow eyes and a blocky head. It had a long and thick tail that the tip was switching back and forth like a house cats would.  They are jaguars and looked nothing like a mountain lion. Words could never describe how I felt at that moment.  It was a mixture of shock and disbelief combined with the hardest surge of adrenaline I have ever experienced.  Buck fever doesn't even register in comparison. I decided I was going to try and shoot it just to show my dad.  I know that's not the right decision for a lot of reasons but I was.   I tried to slowly stand up twisting trying to put the tree I was in between us so I could get a shot.  It's Kind of embarrassing to admit but I was shaking so bad from the adrenaline  that the stand was rattling.  I can remember trying to hold my knees together to stop them from shaking the stand it was so loud.  During this I heard a crashing sound and when I looked it was gone.  I don't blame you for thinking they're not really here.  I did too. But I know that one day it's going to be considered common knowledge that they're here.  Say what you want but one day your going to have to eat those words. As unlikely as it seems and against all rationale there are black jaguars in south ga.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> People saying it's a joke are dead wrong.  But I don't blame you.  I thought it was too.  But in what i believe was the end of deer season in 05.  I was using a fawn bleat one afternoon about every 45 minutes trying for a doe.  Bored and with a little over a 1/2 hr of shooting light left. I started watching a squirrel in a tree top to my right.  I just kind of scanned down the tree it was in and 15 feet from the bottom of it was a 60 pound jet black cat crouched down watching that same squirrel.  It was no more than 30 yards away. This is not a "I saw what I think looked like a cat."  Theres absolutely no question of what it was. My adrenaline hit so hard the climbing stand I was in literally was rattling I was shaking so bad. The cat evidently heard me and in what seemed like one smooth movement it was gone over the top of the ridge.  2 years after this my dad saw what we believe was the same cat a 1/4 mile away while walking thru a pine thicket. He said the one he saw was heavier than 60.  I don't blame those who think it's a joke because i thought the same. But they're here


Here is your 1st post from 4-23-21


----------



## Donal (Apr 3, 2022)

Most people will not believe you and make derogatory remarks about you for posting the occasion.  As a principle of human behavior, narrow minded people seldom veer from their narrow path and reject most of the views and beliefs of other people.  Most people will never see a black panther in the wild natural natural habitat in Georgia. The animals are secretive and patient, rarely hunt or travel during day light or full moon nights.  Their coats may not reflect light and their eyes may not reflect light. 

Remember that posts to this forum are beliefs and interpretations of observations, not necessarily absolute truths or proved facts


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 3, 2022)

We need a laugh button to go along with the like button...just sayin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2022)

People claim to be abducted by aliens every day, too. I don't doubt that people see things that they honestly think are black panthers, but I do not believe that there is a breeding population of black jaguars in Georgia. There is no population of all black jaguars anywhere on earth, even where jaguars are common. The black ones are very, very rare even where jaguars are numerous. Same with black leopards. If there were jaguars in Georgia, there would be five hundred spotted ones seen for every black one.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2022)

Black panthers are after me
Why don’t the DNR believe ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I thought it was all a joke like Big Foot or something.  I don't blame you for thinking that it is.  But there will be a day when it's just an accepted fact they're here.  I wasn't just a skeptic I flat out thought it was a joke to scare kids around the camp fire.  But near the end of deer season in Stewart County, Ga in what was 04 or 05.  I had been using a fawn bleat one evening while hunting from my climber.   I would bleat a few times every 20- 30 minutes.  Then about 30 -40 minutes before sundown.  Bored I started watching a squirrel going through the trees above me. Over my right shoulder  I just kind of scanned my eyes down the tree the squirrel was then going down that was about 30 yards away.  When my eyes reached the bottom my heart sank. At the Bottom of that same tree and watching that same squirrel was a large black cat crouched down. I would guess  it weighed somewhere around 60 pounds and was probably a young cat. It had large yellow eyes and a blocky head. It had a long and thick tail that the tip was switching back and forth like a house cats would.  They are jaguars and looked nothing like a mountain lion. Words could never describe how I felt at that moment.  It was a mixture of shock and disbelief combined with the hardest surge of adrenaline I have ever experienced.  Buck fever doesn't even register in comparison. I decided I was going to try and shoot it just to show my dad.  I know that's not the right decision for a lot of reasons but I was.   I tried to slowly stand up twisting trying to put the tree I was in between us so I could get a shot.  It's Kind of embarrassing to admit but I was shaking so bad from the adrenaline  that the stand was rattling.  I can remember trying to hold my knees together to stop them from shaking the stand it was so loud.  During this I heard a crashing sound and when I looked it was gone.  I don't blame you for thinking they're not really here.  I did too. But I know that one day it's going to be considered common knowledge that they're here.  Say what you want but one day your going to have to eat those words. As unlikely as it seems and against all rationale there are black jaguars in south ga.




It`s possible that what you saw was a jaguarundi.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 3, 2022)

Sorry kid, they ain’t real


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s possible that what you saw was a jaguarundi.


Except they aren't anywhere near 60 lbs. They're not much bigger than a housecat.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Apr 3, 2022)

I guess a black panther along with Bigfoot never get hit by a car. Also able to avoid all the trail cameras.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 3, 2022)

Maybe some are mistaking a larger sized black dog, that has a long tail, for a black panther. If I ever see a black panther, I’ll be sure to get a few pics and video for y’all. While I’m running in the opposite direction!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 3, 2022)

While there have been proven instances of albino panthers (mountain lion, cougar, puma, whatever you want to call them), there's still never been a proven instance of a black panther in all of human history. Why there are melanistic jaguars and leopards but not panthers is beyond me. Genetics are mysterious.
Personally, I think folks see dark grey ones in darkened settings and assume they're black.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Except they aren't anywhere near 60 lbs. They're not much bigger than a housecat.




They tend to grow at dawn and dusk. And possibly change color.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 3, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s possible that what you saw was a jaguarundi.





NCHillbilly said:


> Except they aren't anywhere near 60 lbs. They're not much bigger than a housecat.



And just like black panthers they are never seen on the millions of trail cameras that are running 24/7 in the woods and are never hit by cars either.

From google:  *The Gulf Coast jaguarundi ranges from southern Texas in the United States south to Veracruz and San Luis Potosí in eastern Mexico*. This cat looks like a large weasel or otter with a coat in one of three color phases: black, reddish-brown or brownish-gray


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> And just like black panthers they are never seen on the millions of trail cameras that are running 24/7 in the woods and are never hit by cars either.
> 
> From google:  *The Gulf Coast jaguarundi ranges from southern Texas in the United States south to Veracruz and San Luis Potosí in eastern Mexico*. This cat looks like a large weasel or otter with a coat in one of three color phases: black, reddish-brown or brownish-gray


It was introduced to Florida at one time, and was definitely confirmed there, unlike black panthers. Whether or not any are still there is unknown.


----------



## pjciii (Apr 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe some are mistaking a larger sized black dog, that has a long tail, for a black panther. If I ever see a black panther, I’ll be sure to get a few pics and video for y’all. While I’m running in the opposite direction!


That means you always be with somebody slower than you.?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 3, 2022)

Angel Eyes said:


> I guess a black panther along with Bigfoot never get hit by a car. Also able to avoid all the trail cameras.


That's because they're extremely intelligent & mystical...........


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 3, 2022)

As to why bigfoot's never get hit by a car, everyone knows that the first thing bigfoot mama's teach bigfoot babies is to look both way before crossing the street.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 3, 2022)

...and like bigfoot the black panther has the uncanny ability to avoid trail cams. Also, they both possess a divine power to paralyze those who see one into not pulling out their cell phone and take a picture.

With that said, @Nate11 I believe you.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> While there have been proven instances of albino panthers (mountain lion, cougar, puma, whatever you want to call them), there's still never been a proven instance of a black panther in all of human history. Why there are melanistic jaguars and leopards but not panthers is beyond me. Genetics are mysterious.
> Personally, I think folks see dark grey ones in darkened settings and assume they're black.


You calling my pawpaw a liar? ?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> You calling my pawpaw a liar? ?


No, I'm calling ol' pawpaw a hallucinating drunk that's seeing things and needs to clean his glasses, but he's not a liar.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> No, I'm calling ol' pawpaw a hallucinating drunk that's seeing things and needs to clean his glasses, but he's not a liar.


?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2022)

Muh challenge.....


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 3, 2022)

I feel the need to weigh in on this because I've been around the world man, I've been everywhere man. I hunt the way I was taught by my pappy and grandpappy and how my ancestors were taught since the conquistators wearing steel breastplates first traveled through Georgia with captive animals and large predatory felines in tow.
With a flintlock rifle and homemade knife.
Me and my ancestors have kilt nearly every manner of beasts including panthers, lions, tigers and a local painter or two.
And the only black panther we ever heard of was living in a cave up on the musslewhite with Hatchet Jack.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Muh challenge.....


Panthertaw


----------



## treadwell (Apr 4, 2022)

Bigfoot has a black panther as a pet. Don't believe me, just ask Bigfoot next time you run across him.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 4, 2022)

treadwell said:


> Bigfoot has a black panther as a pet. Don't believe me, just ask Bigfoot next time you run across him.


Oh I believe you. If they weren't so evasive there'd be pics to prove it.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 4, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> I feel the need to weigh in on this because I've been around the world man, I've been everywhere man. I hunt the way I was taught by my pappy and grandpappy and how my ancestors were taught since the conquistators wearing steel breastplates first traveled through Georgia with captive animals and large predatory felines in tow.
> With a flintlock rifle and homemade knife.
> Me and my ancestors have kilt nearly every manner of beasts including panthers, lions, tigers and a local painter or two.
> And the only black panther we ever heard of was living in a cave up on the musslewhite with Hatchet Jack.


reckon whatever happened to his rifle?


----------



## Jimmypop (Apr 4, 2022)

I took this picture of one from my tractor on january 15, 2019 with my cell phone.It was laying in a sage grass patch taking a nap, looked like.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 5, 2022)

Jimmypop said:


> I took this picture of one from my tractor on january 15, 2019 with my cell phone.It was laying in a sage grass patch taking a nap, looked like.



Yep that is a real one for sure!!  You can tell because you can't tell what it is in the pic and that is the first criteria of identifying a black panther (or were you claiming it to be big foot?)


----------



## Nate11 (Apr 7, 2022)

Stewart County Ga close to Providence Canyon State Park.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimmypop said:


> I took this picture of one from my tractor on january 15, 2019 with my cell phone.It was laying in a sage grass patch taking a nap, looked like.


There's one of those asleep in a chair on my porch right now.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Apr 8, 2022)

Didn't read all the responses. 
Just came to say Clay Newcomb has a podcast called bear grease. One of the first episodes was the myth of the southern black panther. It's a good dive into our psyche.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Apr 8, 2022)

He even sells believer hats... Y'all should buy one... Lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> He even sells believer hats... Y'all should buy one... Lol


On his podcast this week, he was trying to talk Jason Phelps into manufacturing a black panther call.


----------



## Son (Apr 14, 2022)

Believe a jaguarundi can throw black.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 7, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You do realize that that's not real?


His signature line checks out. AWOL. Referencing his common sense


----------



## frankwright (Jun 7, 2022)

They are actually quite delicious!


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.[/QUOTE. I am absolutely positive there will be a time when it is considered common knowledge they're here.  I can't tell you how or why they are here.  But they are.  I wasn't just a skeptic I thought it was a complete joke.  Until I saw one at no more than 30 yards in daylight.  The are not some kind of black mountain lion it was a black jaguar.  There is absolutely no question of what it was.  I saw it clearly in the open sitting still. This is not some big foot joke.  This was a living breathing cat in Stewart County, Ga not far from Providence Canyon State Park.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 10, 2022)

All the black panthers and porcupines we had here in Georgia killed each other. Thought y’all knew that.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What area was y’all hunting?


Off 39 a couples miles from Providence Canyon State Park in Stewart County


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

I wouldn't recommend taking a real hard stance against them.  I assure you there will be a day it's proven.  I don't know how or why they're here. I can just tell you it's an absolute fact they are.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> I feel the need to weigh in on this because I've been around the world man, I've been everywhere man. I hunt the way I was taught by my pappy and grandpappy and how my ancestors were taught since the conquistators wearing steel breastplates first traveled through Georgia with captive animals and large predatory felines in tow.
> With a flintlock rifle and homemade knife.
> Me and my ancestors have kilt nearly every manner of beasts including panthers, lions, tigers and a local painter or two.
> And the only black panther we ever heard of was living in a cave up on the musslewhite with Hatchet Jack.


   it will be proven it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Off 39 a couples miles from Providence Canyon State Park in Stewart County




I turkey hunted the property that borders Providence Canyon on the north side and the thousands of acres right across the road from the park for close to 20 years. Never saw any sign nor heard one and I was all over that country on foot. If there were any there you would see sign.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I turkey hunted the property that borders Providence Canyon on the north side and the thousands of acres right across the road from the park for close to 20 years. Never saw any sign nor heard one and I was all over that country on foot. If there were any there you would see sign.


 what was the name of the club you were in?  Ridge Runners?


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I turkey hunted the property that borders Providence Canyon on the north side and the thousands of acres right across the road from the park for close to 20 years. Never saw any sign nor heard one and I was all over that country on foot. If there were any there you would see sign.


.  I've hunted there for 30 years now and I only saw one.  Where I saw it was not far down the road on a different club called 10 or more.  But I don't blame you for doubting it I thought it was a complete joke myself. I can not tell you how or why they're here. I can just say it is an absolute fact they are.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 10, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> what was the name of the club you were in?  Ridge Runners?


We used to have directly across the road and east of the park.  Still have the eastern border.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> what was the name of the club you were in?  Ridge Runners?




It wasn`t a club. It was a combination of Georgia Craft and St Regis Paper Company land.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 10, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> He even sells believer hats... Y'all should buy one... Lol



I want one of them and a porky pine hat too.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 10, 2022)

Next up...

Useles Billy yelled PANTHERTAW!!! 1152 times....


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 10, 2022)

make it stop


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 10, 2022)

I've said it before.  You could take a poll of almost any group of hunters in GA and get about 50% that say that they have seen one and most of those will fight you over it they are so sure...

Read my sig line...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2022)

Well I’ve seen them. They hang out behind the barn where we sample my mamas home brew. WHEEEEEW WHITE LIGHTING.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 11, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t a club. It was a combination of Georgia Craft and St Regis Paper Company land.


 Yep then mead bought them. Small world.   You probably were out there in the 70's and early 80's then.   We leased 1200 acres from fire tower road down to just past Geeslins grocery on the north side of 39.  Still have the property just across the road from the parks eastern border down to Geeslins grocery.  But anyways where I saw the cat was down the road off in the bell bottoms.  You probably  know where I'm talking about.  I used a fawn bleat on and off trying for a doe.  I was watching a squirrel and scanned down the tree and there plain as day no more than 30 yards was a 60 pound black cat watching that same squirrel. This isnt I saw something that looked like it could of been. There is absolutely no question of what it was. It looked like the pitbull of cats.  It had a real blocky head with large yellow eyes. It had a long and thick tail that it was  twitching the tip of back and fourth just like a house cat would have.  It was a jet black jaguar I would guess was a young adult.  my whole climbing stand was rattling I was shaking so much from the adrenaline.  Theyre here.  It will be proven


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 11, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Yep then mead bought them. Small world.   You probably were out there in the 70's and early 80's then.   We leased 1200 acres from fire tower road down to just past Geeslins grocery on the north side of 39.  Still have the property just across the road from the parks eastern border down to Geeslins grocery.  But anyways where I saw the cat was down the road off in the bell bottoms.  You probably  know where I'm talking about.  I used a fawn bleat on and off trying for a doe.  I was watching a squirrel and scanned down the tree and there plain as day no more than 30 yards was a 60 pound black cat watching that same squirrel. This isnt I saw something that looked like it could of been. There is absolutely no question of what it was. It looked like the pitbull of cats.  It had a real blocky head with large yellow eyes. It had a long and thick tail that it was  twitching the tip of back and fourth just like a house cat would have.  It was a jet black jaguar I would guess was a young adult.  my whole climbing stand was rattling I was shaking so much from the adrenaline.  Theyre here.  It will be proven



Why do these stories never end with "so I shot it and here is the picture of it hanging from the skinning shed with me and my buddies standing beside it"???


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Why do these stories never end with "so I shot it and here is the picture of it hanging from the skinning shed with me and my buddies standing beside it"???


I didn’t want to get in trouble so no pics. 
Just saying ?


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 11, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Why do these stories never end with "so I shot it and here is the picture of it hanging from the skinning shed with me and my buddies standing beside it"???


The cat heard my stand shaking.  But I don't blame you for doubting.   I was exactly the same.  But they're here.  It will be proven.  Then enjoy eating those words


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> The cat heard my stand shaking.  But I don't blame you for doubting.   I was exactly the same.  But they're here.  It will be proven.  Then enjoy eating those words




You haven`t read my challenge I put up here a good many years ago, have you?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 11, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> You haven`t read my challenge I put up here a good many years ago, have you?



Think your challenge will still be unclaimed long after we are gone.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 11, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> The cat heard my stand shaking.  But I don't blame you for doubting.   I was exactly the same.  But they're here.  It will be proven.  Then enjoy eating those words



So what did it do then?  Melt away. Run off. Just disappear? You were deer hunting, right?  With a loaded gun?   Next time pull the trigger if you want to make believers out of us.   Until then, I don't know what you saw but I do know what you didn't see.

BTW don't take any of that personal.  I am just dealing with the facts and the facts show that there is no evidence of this ever in GA.  PROVE that to be wrong and I will be a total believer.  (and will even help Nick skin it)


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 11, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> You haven`t read my challenge I put up here a good many years ago, have you?


Hope you have room to eat all those words brother after you skin, cook, and eat that cat on the steps of the Lee county court house! 

Of course you know brother, there's only one really proper way to cook black panther and that is of course.....wait for it....blackened!


----------



## Killdee (Jun 11, 2022)

A few years ago GON put up a sizable reward for a clear trail cam picture of a regular ole tan panther with no takers. They had plenty of fuzzy pictures of house cats dogs bobcats and so forth. They could tack 100 k to that for a black one and still not have to spend it. 
This is a pretty boring black panther thread, with only 1 true believer…………..


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 11, 2022)

Killdee said:


> A few years ago GON put up a sizable reward for a clear trail cam picture of a regular ole tan panther with no takers. They had plenty of fuzzy pictures of house cats dogs bobcats and so forth. They could tack 100 k to that for a black one and still not have to spend it.
> This is a pretty boring black panther thread, with only 1 true believer…………..



Only takes one.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 12, 2022)

Sorry for delay in response im   camping. To start your statement you just deal with facts and the facts show theres no evidence is false and misleading at its best.  One of the strongest forms of evidence to prove something is an eye witness count.  So saying the facts show there no evidence is clearly not true.  Let me give you some facts to consider to why its not so far fetched.  These are real animals that could get here by walking. Its a fact that Arizona's Wildlife Agencies admit that Jaguars are in Arizona.  Many animals have made the same migration and went even further. Like armadillos, coyotes, nutria, and even fire ants.  The black color is a recessive gene found in 11 percent of jaguars but that could easily become dominant in isolated.  Now to why didn't I shoot it. It's not because I didn't try.  The cat was at about 3-4 o'clock.  I'm right handed and was positioned to do so. But what I'm sure got me busted was me not being to stop shaking.  I've never been as shook up as I was.  I remember trying to press my knees together as hard as I could to stop my stand rattling.  It was ridiculous.  But I didn't even get close to getting the gun on him before he bolted.  I looked up and looked like he was floating he moved to effortlessly smooth up and over the top.  I just sat there still shaking like I had palsy.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 12, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Why do these stories never end with "so I shot it and here is the picture of it hanging from the skinning shed with me and my buddies standing beside it"???


 even in hind sight I haven't even humored the thought of showing anyone but my dad and grandfather because there were on the same trip.  Do have any idea what the state would do to you if you did shoot one?  You'd probably loose your guns, hunting rights, thousands of dollars and possibly freedom for a lil while.  You'd have to be a stupid to sign up for that and for what?  To prove to strangers.  Forget that. I wouldn't be surprised if some have been shot and people knew they'd
get raped by Ga


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 12, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Only takes one.


A picture you'd still call a hoax saying it was fake.its going to take someone not caring to get raped by ga


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 12, 2022)

But dude we see armadillos, yotes, nutria etc on a regular basis and we even get trail cam pics of them!!! imaging that!!!  Where are all the pics of these cats?  Do you have any idea how many trail cams there are in the Ga woods?? And yet not a single pic.  But they are here!,,,yep sure they are. LOL


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 12, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> even in hind sight I haven't even humored the thought of showing anyone but my dad and grandfather because there were on the same trip.  Do have any idea what the state would do to you if you did shoot one?  You'd probably loose your guns, hunting rights, thousands of dollars and possibly freedom for a lil while.  You'd have to be a stupid *** to sign up for that and for what?  To prove to strangers.  Forget that. I wouldn't be surprised if some have been shot and people knew they'd
> get raped by Ga



I have no words...


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 12, 2022)

I imagine there no where as many.  But honestly it doesn't make a darn to me.  A picture wouldn't prove to yal either.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 12, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I have no words...


That's progress


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 12, 2022)

Let me try to make clear.  This is not my favorite thing to talk about.  I know people are going to try to make me out as a liar or a fool and that's something I don't appreciate or take lightly. So this is not fun for me.  So I try to remind myself that I thought same way you did.  But my choice to believe that is no longer possible. The cat that I saw was flesh and blood.  If I allowed peoples treatment to shame or bully me into not saying what I know for a fact is true I'd be a  coward.  So it doesn't matter to me what evidence you think disproves it.  I saw one so to me everything thing else is irrelevant.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 12, 2022)

OK


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Let me try to make clear.  This is not my favorite thing to talk about.  I know people are going to try to make me out as a liar or a fool and that's something I don't appreciate or take lightly. So this is not fun for me.  So I try to remind myself that I thought same way you did.  But my choice to believe that is no longer possible. The cat that I saw was flesh and blood.  If I allowed peoples treatment to shame or bully me into not saying what I know for a fact is true I'd be a **** coward.  So it doesn't matter to me what evidence you think disproves it.  I saw one so to me everything thing else is irrelevant.




Bottom line. Kill the jaguar, then bring it to me. Don`t worry about fines, jail time, or anything. Just bring me the cat.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 12, 2022)

Take it to Nic and all the evidence will be quashed by the secret society of Black Cat Protectors. No evidence escapes thier grip.
  Im not sending my pics. Yes multible pics.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 13, 2022)

They’re everywhere 
They’re everywhere !!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 13, 2022)

You just never know these days

Exotic Pet Statistics: Lion, Tiger, and Big Cat Attacks & Fatalities in the U.S. (1990–2014) - PetHelpful


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> even in hind sight I haven't even humored the thought of showing anyone but my dad and grandfather because there were on the same trip.  Do have any idea what the state would do to you if you did shoot one?  You'd probably loose your guns, hunting rights, thousands of dollars and possibly freedom for a lil while.  You'd have to be a stupid to sign up for that and for what?  To prove to strangers.  Forget that. I wouldn't be surprised if some have been shot and people knew they'd
> get raped by Ga


There is no protection on escaped exotic species. If there is a jaguar in GA, it escaped from captivity, and you would not get in trouble for shooting it. Same deal as that red stag running around. Jaguars are not native to Georgia. "They" are not here. There could be an escaped animal, but he probably wouldn't live long in the wild. You will never make me believe that there is somehow a breeding population of all-melanistic jaguars in Georgia, completely on the other side of a continent from their known range. And none of the ones ever verified along the Mexican border in the extreme southwestern US have been black. None of them. 0%. The black ones are very rare even where jaguars are common. Believe what you want.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 13, 2022)

The only black "panther" (jaguar) you'll see is in the zoo!


----------



## spencer12 (Jun 13, 2022)

So just to be clear there are no longer black panthers (because it is indeed genetically impossible), just black jaguars in ga now? I’ll be on the look out.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 13, 2022)

Melonistic mountain lion, catamout, puma, panther...

Escaped exotic cats...

You will laugh, but when I was younger, say 12, had one come up and lay  pdown 50 yards away.  My cousin, who was much older, was trying to dig out the shotgun from behind the seat, but it ran, we were at my grandma's house.  It was a big black cat, probably the size of a black lab, probably an exotic that was released or escaped.  

I saw jaguars in Panama, we stumbled up on one's den in the Kuna grass.

It was not as big, but way larger than any domestic cat, guranteed, no reebs involved


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Bottom line. Kill the jaguar, then bring it to me. Don`t worry about fines, jail time, or anything. Just bring me the cat.


I'm sure your not


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> There is no protection on escaped exotic species. If there is a jaguar in GA, it escaped from captivity, and you would not get in trouble for shooting it. Same deal as that red stag running around. Jaguars are not native to Georgia. "They" are not here. There could be an escaped animal, but he probably wouldn't live long in the wild. You will never make me believe that there is somehow a breeding population of all-melanistic jaguars in Georgia, completely on the other side of a continent from their known range. And none of the ones ever verified along the Mexican border in the extreme southwestern US have been black. None of them. 0%. The black ones are very rare even where jaguars are common. Believe what you want.


 To start with the black shows up in 10 percent of jaguars.  That's as rare as a left handed person.  I know several.   Second  you imply they can't make it here because there from the other side of the continent and then in the same sentence acknowledged they've made it to the U.S. already. So that's not on the other side of the continent?   But honestly I can't tell you where that cat came from I can just tell you where it was.  I doubt it being an escapee but I'll admit it's possible.  I don't think however everybody who is actually seeing them is seeing the same cat.   Also Im not sure why you think they wouldn't survive in the south.  Alot of their favorite prey already does.   The wet and swampy south east is a lot closer to the jaguars natural environment than the south west deserts.  These cats like water and even hunt caiman.  I assure you  your in for a surprise. It's just a matter of time


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> To start with the black shows up in 10 percent of jaguars.  That's as rare as a left handed person.  I know several.   Second  you imply they can't make it here because there from the other side of the continent and then in the same sentence acknowledged they've made it to the U.S. already. So that's not on the other side of the continent?   But honestly I can't tell you where that cat came from I can just tell you where it was.  I doubt it being an escapee but I'll admit it's possible.  I don't think however everybody who is actually seeing them is seeing the same cat.   Also Im not sure why you think they wouldn't survive in the south.  Alot of their favorite prey already does.   The wet and swampy south east is a lot closer to the jaguars natural environment than the south west deserts.  These cats like water and even hunt caiman.  I assure you  your in for a surprise. It's just a matter of time


Whatever. Dude, there have been like three (3) documented in extreme southern AZ and NM within a few miles of the Mexican border in the last few decades, and that's with a team of biologists actively looking for them. And that is well within their historic range, and yes, on the other side of the continent. If these are jaguars, with a 10% melanistic rate (which is actually not true. The black ones are generally found mostly only in the Amazon basin, every one ever documented in the US or northern Mexico is normally spotted,) then where are the nine spotted ones for the one black one? Nobody ever sees a normal jaguar, just the black ones. Sure thing.

If jaguars are walking here from South America and Mexico in big enough numbers to create a breeding population, then why aren't tapirs, rheas, giant anteaters, ocelots, mule deer, and any other number of animals from there doing it, too? There is an actual breeding population of pumas in Florida, which borders GA, and they haven't even managed to pull that trick of colonizing GA  off yet.

I admire your tenacity and desire to follow all kinds of fantastic, one-in-a-million chance theories to explain something you saw, but there is no breeding population of jaguars in GA. The nearest breeding population is nearly 1500 miles from here.

There is also no population of jaguars that are all black. If you saw a jaguar in GA, it escaped from a big cat facility or zoo, period.


----------



## ol bob (Jun 15, 2022)

Sure will be good when deer season comes in and everyone will have something to talk about instead of this nonsense.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 15, 2022)

ol bob said:


> Sure will be good when deer season comes in and everyone will have something to talk about instead of this nonsense.



They'll still have their phones, deer season will be slow like Turkey season...


----------



## huntfish (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Whatever. Dude, there have been like three (3) documented in extreme southern AZ and NM within a few miles of the Mexican border in the last few decades, and that's with a team of biologists actively looking for them. And that is well within their historic range, and yes, on the other side of the continent. If these are jaguars, with a 10% melanistic rate (which is actually not true. The black ones are generally found mostly only in the Amazon basin, every one ever documented in the US or northern Mexico is normally spotted,) then where are the nine spotted ones for the one black one? Nobody ever sees a normal jaguar, just the black ones. Sure thing.
> 
> If jaguars are walking here from South America and Mexico in big enough numbers to create a breeding population, then why aren't tapirs, rheas, giant anteaters, ocelots, mule deer, and any other number of animals from there doing it, too? There is an actual breeding population of pumas in Florida, which borders GA, and they haven't even managed to pull that trick of colonizing GA  off yet.
> .



Just FYI....   there are Ocelots in Texas but are reducing in numbers....    Cool animals and no way to be confused with a jaguar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2022)

huntfish said:


> Just FYI....   there are Ocelots in Texas but are reducing in numbers....    Cool animals and no way to be confused with a jaguar.


Yes, there are. Listened to a pretty cool podcast about a guy who studies Texas ocelots awhile back. 

They are also not in Georgia or anywhere near it.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, there are. Listened to a pretty cool podcast about a guy who studies Texas ocelots awhile back.
> 
> They are also not in Georgia or anywhere near it.



Guess the black panthers keep them ran out.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, there are. Listened to a pretty cool podcast about a guy who studies Texas ocelots awhile back.
> 
> They are also not in Georgia or anywhere near it.


I worked with them at King Ranch while in college at Baylor.    Biggest issue then was getting hit by cars.    And definitely not close to Georgia!


----------



## huntfish (Jun 15, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess the black panthers keep them ran out.



Most definitely....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2022)

I could of sworn I seen a mule deer ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2022)

huntfish said:


> I worked with them at King Ranch while in college at Baylor.    Biggest issue then was getting hit by cars.    And definitely not close to Georgia!


Man, that would be cool, getting to work with ocelots, and especially on the King Ranch!


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Whatever. Dude, there have been like three (3) documented in extreme southern AZ and NM within a few miles of the Mexican border in the last few decades, and that's with a team of biologists actively looking for them. And that is well within their historic range, and yes, on the other side of the continent. If these are jaguars, with a 10% melanistic rate (which is actually not true. The black ones are generally found mostly only in the Amazon basin, every one ever documented in the US or northern Mexico is normally spotted,) then where are the nine spotted ones for the one black one? Nobody ever sees a normal jaguar, just the black ones. Sure thing.
> 
> If jaguars are walking here from South America and Mexico in big enough numbers to create a breeding population, then why aren't tapirs, rheas, giant anteaters, ocelots, mule deer, and any other number of animals from there doing it, too? There is an actual breeding population of pumas in Florida, which borders GA, and they haven't even managed to pull that trick of colonizing GA  off yet.
> 
> ...


Biologists have a hard time finding them where there's large populations of them.  Them not seeing black ones in Arizona doesn't matter they still carry the gene for it.    10 percent is actually true and no where close to being considered rare. Also again with the distance.  I'm not sure why you think it's so unbelievable when so many species have made the same migration armadillos, coyotes, nutria.  Also you've already acknowledged jaguars made it to the U.S.  So why others species have or have not made is irrelevant.  They don't have too. I believe pumas are in South Ga.  As well as black bears. The fact that someone would believe an animal would not cross an imaginary line it's comical.  Also the nearest admitted breeding population according to you was Arizona.  Also thinking wildlife agencies know of every one in the state of Arizona is not realistic.  They can't even give a straight answer about how many votes were cast.  There's nothing fantastic about it.  Even you acknowledge Jaguars are  in the U.S already. The Swampy South is more like there home then we're you acknowledge they are. 10% is not rare and is the actual #.  This gene could easily become more dominant in isolated populations. Im as certain as death that I saw one.  You are in for a surprise


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Biologists have a hard time finding them where there's large populations of them.  Them not seeing black ones in Arizona doesn't matter they still carry the gene for it.    10 percent is actually true and no where close to being considered rare. Also again with the distance.  I'm not sure why you think it's so unbelievable when so many species have made the same migration armadillos, coyotes, nutria.  Also you've already acknowledged jaguars made it to the U.S.  So why others species have or have not made is irrelevant.  They don't have too. I believe pumas are in South Ga.  As well as black bears. The fact that someone would believe an animal would not cross an imaginary line it's comical.  Also the nearest admitted breeding population according to you was Arizona.  Also thinking wildlife agencies know of every one in the state of Arizona is not realistic.  They can't even give a straight answer about how many votes were cast.  There's nothing fantastic about it.  Even you acknowledge Jaguars are  in the U.S already. The Swampy South is more like there home then we're you acknowledge they are. 10% is not rare and is the actual #.  This gene could easily become more dominant in isolated populations. Im as certain as death that I saw one.  You are in for a surprise


If you think a handful of normal spotted cats in three decades in AZ three miles from the Mexican border = breeding population of all black jaguars over a thousand miles away in GA, then I don't know what to tell you. You will continue to refuse to listen to any facts or reason, so carry on in your alternative reality where GA is populated by scads of all-black jaguars. I'm done trying to reason with you. You have a good day, and bless your heart. I hope you find what you are looking so hard for. Jaguars didn't "make it to the US." They used to live in TX, AZ, and NM, which all used to be part of Mexico, until they were all killed off. An occasional one crosses over the border now, but very rarely.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Biologists have a hard time finding them where there's large populations of them.  Them not seeing black ones in Arizona doesn't matter they still carry the gene for it.    10 percent is actually true and no where close to being considered rare. Also again with the distance.  I'm not sure why you think it's so unbelievable when so many species have made the same migration armadillos, coyotes, nutria.  Also you've already acknowledged jaguars made it to the U.S.  So why others species have or have not made is irrelevant.  They don't have too. I believe pumas are in South Ga.  As well as black bears. The fact that someone would believe an animal would not cross an imaginary line it's comical.  Also the nearest admitted breeding population according to you was Arizona.  Also thinking wildlife agencies know of every one in the state of Arizona is not realistic.  They can't even give a straight answer about how many votes were cast.  There's nothing fantastic about it.  Even you acknowledge Jaguars are  in the U.S already. The Swampy South is more like there home then we're you acknowledge they are. 10% is not rare and is the actual #.  This gene could easily become more dominant in isolated populations. Im as certain as death that I saw one.  You are in for a surprise


How much does one them things weight. I hunt in those areas sometime from the ground. 
Do you think they more dangerous than a 200 pd boar hog. Like this one just now.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 15, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> How much does one them things weight. I hunt in those areas sometime from the ground.
> Do you think they more dangerous than a 200 pd boar hog. Like this one just now.
> View attachment 1157822


Climbing trees are definitely out, probably 150 to 200 pounds.

But for @ $2K, you can buy a black panther in Mexico, time for a stocking program 

https://www.blackjaguarwhitetiger.o...ext=As of 2019, the average,They are NOT pets!


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you think a handful of normal spotted cats in three decades in AZ three miles from the Mexican border = breeding population of all black jaguars over a thousand miles away in GA, then I don't know what to tell you. You will continue to refuse to listen to any facts or reason, so carry on in your alternative reality where GA is populated by scads of all-black jaguars. I'm done trying to reason with you. You have a good day, and bless your heart. I hope you find what you are looking so hard for. Jaguars didn't "make it to the US." They used to live in TX, AZ, and NM, which all used to be part of Mexico, until they were all killed off. An occasional one crosses over the border now, but very rarely.


I considered what you said. The  majority of which you yourself contradict by acknowledging jaguars are in the U.S. Your other reasons like why other animals haven't came is to start with inaccurate. Plenty have came.  But it's also completely irrelevant.  Again I don't think Arizona has a clue about what's really there.  They sure don't know in ga.  Also trying to insult me doesn't make your reasoning more accurate or less contradictive.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> How much does one them things weight. I hunt in those areas sometime from the ground.
> Do you think they more dangerous than a 200 pd boar hog. Like this one just now.
> View attachment 1157822


The cat I saw took off  like it was shot out of gun when it saw me.  Definitely the pig.  I'll admit I wasn't real happy about getting down out of that tree at dark


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> The cat I saw took off  like it was shot out of gun when it saw me.  Definitely the pig.  I'll admit I wasn't real happy about getting down out of that tree at dark


What do you think happened to Lynches ? Place looks sad now. All grown up.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

Are you talking about that store in lumpkin that closed? It used to have the tower stands outside and sold corn


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> The cat I saw took off  like it was shot out of gun when it saw me.  Definitely the pig.  I'll admit I wasn't real happy about getting down out of that tree at dark


The one I saw is guess was about 60 pounds.  Like a good sized lab.  I don't think it was full grown.  2 years after about 1/4 mile from there my dad said he saw one but that it was heavier than that.  We believe it was probably
 the same cat just matured


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What do you think happened to Lynches ? Place looks sad now. All grown up.


I believe the owner committed suicide behind the store if I heard correctly.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you think a handful of normal spotted cats in three decades in AZ three miles from the Mexican border = breeding population of all black jaguars over a thousand miles away in GA, then I don't know what to tell you. You will continue to refuse to listen to any facts or reason, so carry on in your alternative reality where GA is populated by scads of all-black jaguars. I'm done trying to reason with you. You have a good day, and bless your heart. I hope you find what you are looking so hard for. Jaguars didn't "make it to the US." They used to live in TX, AZ, and NM, which all used to be part of Mexico, until they were all killed off. An occasional one crosses over the border now, but very rarely.


I'd also like to point out that thousands upon thousands have walked from central America into the U.S  continuously ever since Biden opened the gate.  Seems to be the thing to do


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> even in hind sight I haven't even humored the thought of showing anyone but my dad and grandfather because there were on the same trip.  Do have any idea what the state would do to you if you did shoot one?  You'd probably loose your guns, hunting rights, thousands of dollars and possibly freedom for a lil while. Why would anyone sign up for that and for what?  To prove to strangers.  Forget that. I wouldn't be surprised if some have been shot and people knew they'd
> Be made an example of by Ga


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I believe the owner committed suicide behind the store if I heard correctly.


That would be sad news. I shall ask around now.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I'd also like to point out that thousands upon thousands have walked from central America into the U.S  continuously ever since Biden opened the gate.  Seems to be the thing to do





kmckinnie said:


> That would be sad news. I shall ask around now.


It is sad. Believe it happened when he had to close the store.  But our camp is down by Geeslin's Grocery.  I'm sure you know the place


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

[QUO


NCHillbilly said:


> There is no protection on escaped exotic species. If there is a jaguar in GA, it escaped from captivity, and you would not get in trouble for shooting it. Same deal as that red stag running around. Jaguars are not native to Georgia. "They" are not here. There could be an escaped animal, but he probably wouldn't live long in the wild. You will never make me believe that there is somehow a breeding population of all-melanistic jaguars in Georgia, completely on the other side of a continent from their known range. And none of the ones ever verified along the Mexican border in the extreme southwestern US have been black. None of them. 0%. The black ones are very rare even where jaguars are common. Believe what you want.


It would be disingenuous of me not to admit it's possible it was one that escaped but based on it's behavior I don't think so.   When the cat noticed me it sure did not act like an animal that had been around people.  Especially one that would relate people with food.   It took off like it was on fire.  But saying the only way one is here is if it escaped is naive and unrealistic.  There's is no reason at all that would make it even remotely impossible.  There's nothing that would stop them. Makes since they'd end up here.  It's ideal habitat from Mississippi all the way to florida.   But Give it time and you'll no choice but to believe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> [QUO
> 
> It would be disingenuous of me not to admit it's possible it was one that escaped but based on it's behavior I don't think so.   When the cat noticed me it sure did not act like an animal that had been around people.  Especially one that would relate people with food.   It took off like it was on fire.  But saying the only way one is here is if it escaped is naive and unrealistic.  There's is no reason at all that would make it even remotely impossible.  There's nothing that would stop them. Makes since they'd end up here.  It's ideal habitat from Mississippi all the way to florida.   But Give it time and you'll no choice but to believe.



If nothing else, you're persistent. By your logic, we should also have populations of grizzly bears, mule deer, pronghorn antelope, and bighorn sheep that walked here from Montana. Actually the grizzly scenario is much more likely than jaguars, because there are actually several hundred grizzlies established well into the interior of the western US, not just one or two living along the border.

Sorry, but if jaguars weren't here in the southeast back when Europeans first landed, when the whole continent was wild and there were robust populations of jaguars in the American southwest, I don't think they picked now when they're nearly extinct and most of the continent is developed to colonize this area. If this area was "ideal habitat" for jaguars, they would have already been here when we arrived. They can't even establish a breeding population in Arizona and New Mexico, much less over a thousand miles away in Georgia.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> If nothing else, you're persistent. By your logic, we should also have populations of grizzly bears, mule deer, pronghorn antelope, and bighorn sheep that walked here from Montana. Actually the grizzly scenario is much more likely than jaguars, because there are actually several hundred grizzlies established well into the interior of the western US, not just one or two living along the border.
> 
> Sorry, but if jaguars weren't here in the southeast back when Europeans first landed, when the whole continent was wild and there were robust populations of jaguars in the American southwest, I don't think they picked now when they're nearly extinct and most of the continent is developed to colonize this area. If this area was "ideal habitat" for jaguars, they would have already been here when we arrived. They can't even establish a breeding population in Arizona and New Mexico, much less over a thousand miles away in Georgia.


What other animals do is irrelevant.  However none of the animals you named like swampy hot environments.  Also back when Europeans came there wasn't the need for jaguars to migrate.  In the last 100 years deforestation is leaving Animals no choice but to move.  But These aren't desert cats.  They  hunt caiman, fish and even otters.  Their feet are even webbed for swimming.  The swamps of the south are not what the animals you listed like to live.  Jaguars were built for it


----------



## ol bob (Jun 17, 2022)

Will some pro hunter go kill one, and stop this once and for all. Other wise there are none out there.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> What other animals do is irrelevant.  However none of the animals you named like swampy hot environments.  Also back when Europeans came there wasn't the need for jaguars to migrate.  In the last 100 years deforestation is leaving Animals no choice but to move.  But These aren't desert cats.  They  hunt caiman, fish and even otters.  Their feet are even webbed for swimming.  The swamps of the south are not what the animals you listed like to live.  Jaguars were built for it


Jaguars in the southwest seems more like animals that would be passing through than trying to stay anyway. These are cats that love water.  There wasn't a need along hundreds of years ago. Now there being forced to find new places


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

ol bob said:


> Will some pro hunter go kill one, and stop this once and for all. Other wise there are none out there.


Your in for a surprise.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> What other animals do is irrelevant.  However none of the animals you named like swampy hot environments.  Also back when Europeans came there wasn't the need for jaguars to migrate.  In the last 100 years deforestation is leaving Animals no choice but to move.  But These aren't desert cats.  They  hunt caiman, fish and even otters.  Their feet are even webbed for swimming.  The swamps of the south are not what the animals you listed like to live.  Jaguars were built for it


If you say so. They need to fire all those biologists that study jaguars and just hire you to set them straight.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Your in for a surprise.


Nope. Alien abductions, bigfoot, Nessie, black panthers, don't think I'll be surprised about any of them any time soon. You have a nice day.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope. Alien abductions, bigfoot, Nessie, black panthers, don't think I'll be surprised about any of them any time soon. You have a nice day.


Lol you will.  And Likewise


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 17, 2022)

I’m kinda late to this while Jaguar in Georgia deal. But... if they or some Jaguars black or regular spotted migrated from South America thru the southern US to Georgia. Why would they bother going all the way to Georgia? If they like swamps Louisiana would be a lot less walking lol. Why do you suppose they’d leave hundreds of square miles of trackless swamps like the Atchafalaya basin in La. then continue hundreds of miles thru Mississippi and Alabama and thru uninhabitable habitat for a swamp loving cat, then on to a Georgia swamp?

The whole thing is too ridiculous to ponder. How did the Jaguars know when they left Louisiana that it was gonna get better? When they walked thru a couple hundred miles of dry upland pine forest you think they’d have turned around? And if they like walking that much why they staying in Georgia? Has no one told them about the swamps in South Carolina? I doubt you saw even a exotic pet escapee let alone a black Jaguar. And your theory is silly at best


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2022)

For the new folks.




Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.

I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.

Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.

I`ve been waitin` a couple of years now, and I`m still waitin`...


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 17, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> For the new folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you are skinning and cooking the Black panther, do you think they would let me have the snake oil concession?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 17, 2022)

Good goshamighty...

With a million cameras all over the woods, we'd surely have a good photo by now if there were any Black Panthers in Georgia.

You got a much better chance of seeing a coyote carrying a machete... It's at least POSSIBLE.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 17, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Good goshamighty...
> 
> With a million cameras all over the woods, we'd surely have a good photo by now if there were any Black Panthers in Georgia.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Good goshamighty...
> 
> With a million cameras all over the woods, we'd surely have a good photo by now if there were any Black Panthers in Georgia.
> 
> ...


That is one of the most disturbing images I have ever seen in my life, to be honest.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 17, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Good goshamighty...
> 
> With a million cameras all over the woods, we'd surely have a good photo by now if there were any Black Panthers in Georgia.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard about those coyotes. They're real dangerous. The Mexicans call them "Machete Coyote" which in English means "Machete Coyote".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Yeah, I've heard about those coyotes. They're real dangerous. The Mexicans call them "Machete Coyote" which in English means "Machete Coyote".


----------



## Killdee (Jun 17, 2022)

Can’t hardly blame the coyote, all those black panthers running about!!


----------



## Railroader (Jun 17, 2022)

Yep fellers,

The chances of being attacked by a coyote with a machete are very slim.

But they are NOT zero, like seeing a black panther in Georgia...


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

Kisatchie said:


> I’m kinda late to this while Jaguar in Georgia deal. But... if they or some Jaguars black or regular spotted migrated from South America thru the southern US to Georgia. Why would they bother going all the way to Georgia? If they like swamps Louisiana would be a lot less walking lol. Why do you suppose they’d leave hundreds of square miles of trackless swamps like the Atchafalaya basin in La. then continue hundreds of miles thru Mississippi and Alabama and thru uninhabitable habitat for a swamp loving cat, then on to a Georgia swamp?
> 
> The whole thing is too ridiculous to ponder. How did the Jaguars know when they left Louisiana that it was gonna get better? When they walked thru a couple hundred miles of dry upland pine forest you think they’d have turned around? And if they like walking that much why they staying in Georgia? Has no one told them about the swamps in South Carolina? I doubt you saw even a exotic pet escapee let alone a black Jaguar. And your theory is silly at best


  there's swamps, wetlands, and estuaries all along the southern coastline from Louisiana to Florida.  What's ridiculous is why people think it's so impossible.  It's  funny really.  You Act like they live on Mars when they just have to simply walk.  Exactly like all the other animals that have made the same migration and went even further. A jaguars home ranges have been recorded at being up to 94 square miles.  They've been recorded moving 500miles. But im wore out about it.  Youll  find out for yourselves


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> there's swamps, wetlands, and estuaries all along the southern coastline from Louisiana to Florida.  What's ridiculous is why people think it's so impossible.  It's  funny really.  You Act like they live on Mars when they just have to simply walk.  Exactly like all the other animals that have made the same migration and went even further. A jaguars home ranges have been recorded at being up to 94 square miles.  They've been recorded moving 500miles. But im wore out about it.  Youll  find out for yourselves




See post #217. 

Put up or shut up.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> there's swamps, wetlands, and estuaries all along the southern coastline from Louisiana to Florida.  What's ridiculous is why people think it's so impossible.  It's  funny really.  You Act like they live on Mars when they just have to simply walk.  Exactly like all the other animals that have made the same migration and went even further. A jaguars home ranges have been recorded at being up to 94 square miles.  They've been recorded moving 500miles. But im wore out about it.  Youll  find out for yourselves



What amazes me is your tenacity, dedication, and insistence that you saw a black lion (generic for all big cats) in Georgia.

I don't doubt for a minute that you believe you did.  And I can respect that, even if you are mistaken.

But you keep making the case to a bunch of guys who just about LIVE in the woods and probably have about 5000 years combined experience.

Don't you think SOMEBODY else would have seen one too?


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 17, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> there's swamps, wetlands, and estuaries all along the southern coastline from Louisiana to Florida.  What's ridiculous is why people think it's so impossible.  It's  funny really.  You Act like they live on Mars when they just have to simply walk.  Exactly like all the other animals that have made the same migration and went even further. A jaguars home ranges have been recorded at being up to 94 square miles.  They've been recorded moving 500miles. But im wore out about it.  Youll  find out for yourselves



I’m from Louisiana I’ve driven from La thru Georgia and really all of the southern states multiple times. There are hundreds of miles of area between La and Georgia that is neither swamp nor habitat for a Jaguar. And your avoiding the logic behind my statement.
And again why would a Jaguar leave the Atchafalaya swamp on his way thru  to Ga? Not like he ran into competition with other Jaguars. Leave La then travel all the way to your deer lease in Ga? I’ve never seen your deer lease and I can imagine you THINK it’s trackless wilderness lol. But it ain’t and there are no swamps as big as the basin in Ga. What possible reason would this imaginary Jaguar have for making the journey? 
Not to mention the lack of trail camera pictures. 

This whole thing is like arguing with a 6 year old that is certain the Easter Bunny is real lol.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

Kisatchie said:


> I’m from Louisiana I’ve driven from La thru Georgia and really all of the southern states multiple times. There are hundreds of miles of area between La and Georgia that is neither swamp nor habitat for a Jaguar. And your avoiding the logic behind my statement.
> And again why would a Jaguar leave the Atchafalaya swamp on his way thru  to Ga? Not like he ran into competition with other Jaguars. Leave La then travel all the way to your deer lease in Ga? I’ve never seen your deer lease and I can imagine you THINK it’s trackless wilderness lol. But it ain’t and there are no swamps as big as the basin in Ga. What possible reason would this imaginary Jaguar have for making the journey?
> Not to mention the lack of trail camera pictures.
> his whole thing is like arguing with a 6 year old that is certain the Easter Bunny is real lol.


there is absolutely habitat the entire way.  Also do you understand how big a home range of 94 sq miles is?   Do you understand that these cats have already crossed a  desert  and that the all across the southern part of the states would look like a. Oasis compared to the desert.  Lack of pictures I believe is a lot do people avoid the thick swampy bogs like. I know I sure do everyone I know will only hunt the edges like I had been. You can't even begin to walk in it. You trying to insult me because I don't agree with you is weak.  If you saw with your own eyes less than 30 yards away sitting still in and out in the open would people ever be able to convince you that it's impossible for it to have been there?  But either way if you feel like you want to insult me more let me know and we can chat somewhere else


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 17, 2022)

Railroader said:


> What amazes me is your tenacity, dedication, and insistence that you saw a black lion (generic for all big cats) in Georgia.
> 
> I don't doubt for a minute that you believe you did.  And I can respect that, even if you are mistaken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 18, 2022)

I understand but I I have too my entire life. I have pictures of my dad carrying around the woods down there in backpack I was so small. Got my first shotgun and squirrel when I was 5.  First rifle and deer when I was 7.  Just how I was raised and i never stopped.  I snared two coyotes last weekend.  Would be camping right now if it wasn't for  storms.  But even If I hadn't this cat was less than 30yards not moving out in the open in daylight.  Joe Biden couldn't confuse it.  There's no question what it was.  But I understand people thinking what they do about it I really do.  But those cats are here. One day one will be shot, caught on cam, run-over or something.  I hope
 this page is still up when it does.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 18, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> See post #217.
> 
> Put up or shut up.


Are you really a moderator on here saying that?  Real professional way for you to encourage respectful conversation.   Also what in your mind is that emoji supposed to be telling me?


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 18, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> there is absolutely habitat the entire way.  Also do you understand how big a home range of 94 sq miles is?   Do you understand that these cats have already crossed a  desert  and that the all across the southern part of the states would look like a. Oasis compared to the desert.  Lack of pictures I believe is a lot do people avoid the thick swampy bogs like. I know I sure do everyone I know will only hunt the edges like I had been. You can't even begin to walk in it. You trying to insult me because I don't agree with you is weak.  If you saw with your own eyes less than 30 yards away sitting still in and out in the open would people ever be able to convince you that it's impossible for it to have been there?  But either way if you feel like you want to insult me more let me know and we can chat somewhere else



Lol . You sound clueless to be honest. There is not unbroken Jaguar habitat from Texas to Georgia. You said yourself they’d have to cross a desert. Why would they cross a desert? Why leave South America? And again why would they cross a desert and who knows how many roads and highways dodging cars and people to get back into suitable habitat and then leave that and continue several hundred more miles to end up on your deer lease? It’s just stupid. 

If your theory was even remotely feasible how come Elk herds don’t move to Iowa or maybe Arkansas? They wouldn’t have to deal with wolves.For that matter how come there’s no wolves in Mississippi? Wolves travel a lot theres more than enough deer to eat and no competition. 

I think you seen a house cat that may or may not have been black. Why you got skerd I don’t know? Why you didn’t shoot this man eater only you can answer lol. 
And I’d be glad to chat with you somewhere else about this. 

Question: Do you think they are invisible to cameras or just know how to avoid them like Big Foot? ?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 18, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I understand but I I have too my entire life. I have pictures of my dad carrying around the woods down there in backpack I was so small. Got my first shotgun and squirrel when I was 5.  First rifle and deer when I was 7.  Just how I was raised and i never stopped.  I snared two coyotes last weekend.  Would be camping right now if it wasn't for  storms.  But even If I hadn't this cat was less than 30yards not moving out in the open in daylight.  Joe Biden couldn't confuse it.  There's no question what it was.  But I understand people thinking what they do about it I really do.  But those cats are here. One day one will be shot, caught on cam, run-over or something.  I hope
> this page is still up when it does.



Now you mentioned something I can get behind...Ketchin' Coyotes!!! 

I'm two seasons in, and hooked...Had some good luck and success, too.

Come on over to the Trappin' Forum, and let's talk shop...I wanna know about snares.  All I've used so far is footholds.

It'd be interesting to learn a new technique.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Do you understand that these cats have already crossed a  desert


They didn't "cross a desert." They've been living in that desert for thousands of years. Jaguars were living from one end of Mexico to the other before human beings ever set foot on this continent. Jaguars aren't swamp cats as you call them. They live in swamps, but they also live in deserts, and a wide variety of other habitats. Georgia is not one of those habitats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2022)

Kisatchie said:


> This whole thing is like arguing with a 6 year old that is certain the Easter Bunny is real lol.


Drop the mic. That sums up this whole ridiculous mess of imponderables quite perfectly.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 18, 2022)

Finally got a picture of one attacking my cell camera.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jun 18, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Are you really a moderator on here saying that?  Real professional way for you to encourage respectful conversation.   Also what in your mind is that emoji supposed to be telling me?


Nic IS a real professional and WILL do exactly what he said in post #217!  No doubt in my mind!  As for me...I believe YOU believe you saw what you saw.   Do you get THOSE emojis?


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 18, 2022)

I once saw a video of a black panther at 50 yards. Then when the camera zooms in you can tell it’s just a black house cat. The woods play tricks with our sights and sounds.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 18, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> What other animals do is irrelevant.



Didn't seem to be irrelevant to you earlier...just sayin...



			
				Nate11 said:
			
		

> Many animals have made the same migration and went even further. Like armadillos, coyotes, nutria, and even fire ants.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 18, 2022)

30 min before dark. 30 yds away.  You shakin like a leaf.  In one story it was behind the tree from you and you stood up trying to keep the tree between you so you could shoot it and in another you just shook until it heard you and ran off... And yet you could see the yellow eyes....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2022)

Angel Eyes said:


> I once saw a video of a black panther at 50 yards. Then when the camera zooms in you can tell it’s just a black house cat. The woods play tricks with our sights and sounds.


Especially when your brain wants to be tricked. 
The folks I know who have spent their whole live in the woods, day and night, and know the woods intimately are the ones who logically should be seeing black panthers and bigfeets, if they exist.

But, they don't, as a general rule. The folks I know who have seen black panthers and bigfeets are generally either urban tourists camping on a rare trip to the woods or staying in a cabin, or folks who hardly ever venture outside, and have likely never seen a bobcat, mink, whipoorwill nest, or brood of grouse hatchlings, but have seen three black panthers.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 18, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Especially when your brain wants to be tricked.
> The folks I know who have spent their whole live in the woods, day and night, and know the woods intimately are the ones who logically should be seeing black panthers and bigfeets, if they exist.
> 
> But, they don't, as a general rule. The folks I know who have seen black panthers and bigfeets are generally either urban tourists camping on a rare trip to the woods or staying in a cabin, or folks who hardly ever venture outside, and have likely never seen a bobcat, mink, whipoorwill nest, or brood of grouse hatchlings, but have seen three black panthers.



You would be a “believer “ if you stopped at this place.
My 7 year old grandson is now!

https://www.expeditionbigfoot.com/


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)

You never hear any talk about them in the hounds men groups I know of or am associated with. A cat is very elusive no doubt….you almost never even see a domestic cat hit in the road. But if there were panthers of ANY color around, the hounds men would know and talk about it. The dogs would tell the tale. I’ve ran some type of tree dogs for 30 years or better, never heard of it a single time, bobcats yes, black panthers no.
 We had a small circus come to town one time. They put on a show it our local Armory, very small. The last act they put on was they brought a big black cat out that had to be a panther. The ferociousness I saw in that animals eyes I had only seen in one animal before, a wild wolf. Absolutely no fear, there was no doubt in my mind if that thing had gotten loose from the pole & chain they had it on….it would have slaughtered anything it could get ahold if. I was real glad I had a full size pistol on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You never hear any talk about them in the hounds men groups I know of or am associated with. A cat is very elusive no doubt….you almost never even see a domestic cat hit in the road. But if there were panthers of ANY color around, the hounds men would know and talk about it. The dogs would tell the tale. I’ve ran some type of tree dogs for 30 years or better, never heard of it a single time, bobcats yes, black panthers no.
> We had a small circus come to town one time. They put on a show it our local Armory, very small. The last act they put on was they brought a big black cat out that had to be a panther. The ferociousness I saw in that animals eyes I had only seen in one animal before, a wild wolf. Absolutely no fear, there was no doubt in my mind if that thing had gotten loose from the pole & chain they had it on….it would have slaughtered anything it could get ahold if. I was real glad I had a full size pistol on.


That's one main reason I know there is no population of panthers here. The woods are full of packs of bear hounds all fall and winter. If there were panthers here, there would be a couple up a tree every fall.


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 18, 2022)

That’s were I have to disagree.
Everyone knows black panther urine is odorless and also removes any scent man made or natural. The panthers just roll around in their own Pee and the hound dogs just run right on by. It is not as well known however that black panther urine also makes them invisible to cameras. Of course I’m talking BLACK panthers only, your run of the mill regular panthers are easily filmed or treed with hounds.?


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 19, 2022)

Kisatchie said:


> Lol . You sound clueless to be honest. There is not unbroken Jaguar habitat from Texas to Georgia. You said yourself they’d have to cross a desert. Why would they cross a desert? Why leave South America? And again why would they cross a desert and who knows how many roads and highways dodging cars and people to get back into suitable habitat and then leave that and continue several hundred more miles to end up on your deer lease? It’s just stupid.
> 
> If your theory was even remotely feasible how come Elk herds don’t move to Iowa or maybe Arkansas? They wouldn’t have to deal with wolves.For that matter how come there’s no wolves in Mississippi? Wolves travel a lot theres more than enough deer to eat and no competition.
> 
> ...


Why would they cross a desert?  What do you think they crossed just to make it into any state?  A desert.  To start with elks were all the way into TN and parts of ga and we shot them out.  Same for wolves.  The red wolf native to the south is now extinct.  All the deer are ones reintroduced because they were shot out too.  Also why would an elk or anything for that matter want to live in Arkansas.  You need to do some studying before you try to debate somebody


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Why would they cross a desert?  What do you think they crossed just to make it into any state?  A desert.  To start with elks were all the way into TN and parts of ga and we shot them out.  Same for wolves.  The red wolf native to the south is now extinct.  All the deer are ones reintroduced because they were shot out too.  Also why would an elk or anything for that matter want to live in Arkansas.  You need to do some studying before you try to debate somebody


They live in that desert, and have for thousands of years. They didn't "cross it." You are burning out in a hurry. All emotion, no logic.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's one main reason I know there is no population of panthers here. The woods are full of packs of bear hounds all fall and winter. If there were panthers here, there would be a couple up a tree every fall.


I understand your reasoning but I promise you it's wrong.  But it still doesn't prove either way.  It's not possible for me to believe there not here.  I saw one.  Everything is irrelevant to me.  However ever unlikely against all the whatever odds.  Those cats are in south ga.  If you had experienced what I did you'd understand my persistence


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I understand your reasoning but I promise you it's wrong.  But it still doesn't prove either way.  It's not possible for me to believe there not here.  I saw one.  Everything is irrelevant to me.  However ever unlikely against all the whatever odds.  Those cats are in south ga.  If you had experienced what I did you'd understand my persistence





I`ll be on the lookout for them.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 19, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Why would they cross a desert?  What do you think they crossed just to make it into any state?  A desert.  To start with elks were all the way into TN and parts of ga and we shot them out.  Same for wolves.  The red wolf native to the south is now extinct.  All the deer are ones reintroduced because they were shot out too.  Also why would an elk or anything for that matter want to live in Arkansas.  You need to do some studying before you try to debate somebody



Let's change the argument...We could talk about the red wolf NOT being extinct.

Around the Okefenokee we have "coyotes" that are consistently bigger than normal, and redheaded.

Studies have been done that show that the western coyotes and the red wolves were able to breed creating hybrids.  The Okefenokee is a big place, and there are folks who believe the wolf still exists...

Some of us right here on the forum have photos of trapped and shot animals that are least worthy of considering the possibility, and discussing.

Here's mine...



This thing was north of 50#, if he was an ounce...



My buddy wears a size 15 boot....

Your turn, go....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I understand your reasoning but I promise you it's wrong.  But it still doesn't prove either way.  It's not possible for me to believe there not here.  I saw one.  Everything is irrelevant to me.  However ever unlikely against all the whatever odds.  Those cats are in south ga.  If you had experienced what I did you'd understand my persistence


Yes, everything logical is irrelevant to you, for sure. We are in reality, and you're in a My Little Pony cartoon. I hope you're a troll. If not, I kind of feel sorry for you.
Carry on.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 19, 2022)

All emotion?  Your telling me an armadillo can make it here but it's physically impossible for a jaguar too?  People being unwilling to acknowledge something so simple is pretty disappointing.  I'm not asking you to believe me.  I just would like one of the people who are intellectually capable of understanding such a complex idea to be willing and unafraid to say it.  It's this same fear and unwillingness to say something so simple out loud thats allowing a bunch of Confused kids to drag this country down


----------



## Throwback (Jun 19, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> All emotion?  Your telling me an armadillo can make it here but it's physically impossible for a jaguar too?  People being unwilling to acknowledge something so simple is pretty disappointing.  I'm not asking you to believe me.  Im just would like one of the people that are intellectually capable of understanding such a complex idea to be willing and unafraid to say it.  It's this same fear and unwillingness to say something so simple out loud thats allowing a bunch of Confused kids to drag this country down


One armadillo didn’t cross all that distance. They did it slowly over time. Their home range is a few acres


----------



## Throwback (Jun 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's one main reason I know there is no population of panthers here. The woods are full of packs of bear hounds all fall and winter. If there were panthers here, there would be a couple up a tree every fall.


Somebody finally gets it.


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 20, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Why would they cross a desert?  What do you think they crossed just to make it into any state?  A desert.  To start with elks were all the way into TN and parts of ga and we shot them out.  Same for wolves.  The red wolf native to the south is now extinct.  All the deer are ones reintroduced because they were shot out too.  Also why would an elk or anything for that matter want to live in Arkansas.  You need to do some studying before you try to debate somebody




You cannot comprehend what is being said apparently. I hope you have other hobbies besides trying to convince people the house cat you saw on your deer lease was a Jaguar lol.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 20, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> 30 min before dark. 30 yds away.  You shakin like a leaf.  In one story it was behind the tree from you and you stood up trying to keep the tree between you so you could shoot it and in another you just shook until it heard you and ran off... And yet you could see the yellow eyes....


And it was screaming like a woman being kilt


----------



## Throwback (Jun 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think no. First of all, there are no jaguars here in the southeast. And if somehow there were, why are they all black? Even in the native range of the jaguar, black ones are only known from the amazon basin, and they are very rare even there. Why does no one see regular jaguars? And seeing that it’s pretty much genetically impossible for our native panther to be black, it doesn’t look good for black panthers.
> Could one possibly escape from a zoo or private owner? It’s possible. It probably wouldn’t survive long, and certainly wouldn’t start a breeding population. And why did the Indians and early explorers never encounter them?
> In short, black panthers don’t exist here, no matter how much folks want them to. They are a recent, imaginary phenomenon.


You calling my pawpaw a lire??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2022)

Lower Flint River between Newton and Bainbridge.




<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 20, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Lower Flint River between Newton and Bainbridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope they stay down there! Don’t need them up here where I hunt along the Flint.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Hope they stay down there! Don’t need them up here where I hunt along the Flint.




It takes wading the shoals for shoal bass and redbellies to a whole new level. You tend to look behind you a lot.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 20, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> It takes wading the shoals for shoal bass and redbellies to a whole new level. You tend to look behind you a lot.



My crippled old self would be easier to catch than caiman!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 20, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> It takes wading the shoals for shoal bass and redbellies to a whole new level. You tend to look behind you a lot.



Just need to wear on of those face masks backwards on your head so they think you are looking at them...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Lower Flint River between Newton and Bainbridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Just need to wear on of those face masks backwards on your head so they think you are looking at them...




Like the honey gatherers in the Sundarbans.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 21, 2022)

[QUO


Throwback said:


> One armadillo didn’t cross all that distance. They did it slowly over time. Their home range is a few acres


 I'm glad you pointed that out.  Home Ranges for jaguars have been recorded up to 94sq miles and one jaguar was tracked by gps collar traveling 500 miles. Believe act like its taboo to even acknowledge it's possible.  Even with it taking armadillos many generations to make it they still did. Coyotes went all the way into Canada.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


>





Throwback said:


> Somebody finally gets it.


I don't see any


Kisatchie said:


> You cannot comprehend what is being said apparently. I hope you have other hobbies besides trying to convince people the house cat you saw on your deer lease was a Jaguar lol.


I can't comprehend? How exactly is you not knowing about different species being shot out of places and some being reintroduced my inability to comprehend?  I comprehend completely you need to do some reading. 


Throwback said:


> And it was screaming like a woman being kilt



h


NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, everything logical is irrelevant to you, for sure. We are in reality, and you're in a My Little Pony cartoon. I hope you're a troll. If not, I kind of feel sorry for you.
> Carry on.


. The reality of it is you think what you said is the only logic there is.  Choosing to ignore anything that doesn't support your position doesn't mean your real intelligent and right about it.  It means your biased and dumb.  Also logic is the reasoning someone uses to formulate there opinion.  When I say it's irrelevant to ME its because im not trying to figure out whether I think they're here or not.  I know the answer.  Also nothing you have said that was even true would faintly prove anything in a child's mind.  Bad to make a habit of insulting people because you look dumb slip up and insult someone in front of you and get more than your feelings hurt


----------



## Throwback (Jun 21, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> [QUO
> I'm glad you pointed that out.  Home Ranges for jaguars have been recorded up to 94sq miles and one jaguar was tracked by gps collar traveling 500 miles. Believe act like its taboo to even acknowledge it's possible.  Even with it taking armadillos many generations to make it they still did. Coyotes went all the way into Canada.


Literally thousands of “black panthers” are seen in Georgia every year. They all are as adamant as you. That’s a lot of jaguars.


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 21, 2022)

So I know logic is not really something you comprehend. 
You said you saw a 60 pound Black Jaguar at 30 yards. A full grown Jaguar is 120-200 plus. So logically IF this actually happened what you would have seen is a juvenile not much more than a kitten Jaguar. 
Now a kitten didn’t walk from South America. So did  a female walked here and give  birth to the one you saw? Or did she walk a couple thousand miles pregnant or with a kitten following along? Or was there a male already on your deer lease that impregnated her when she arrived? Or is there a breeding population of black Jaguars living on your deer lease that avoid dogs, cameras, vehicles and other hunters. Do you have any idea how dumb any of that is? 
And why do you not have even a dim witted excuse for how they avoid hound hunters and game cameras. I mean not any excuse just avoid the question lol. 
I don’t know you but your type is as common as hog tracks. You’ve never hunted anywhere but your “deer lease” that is what 5000 acres at most. You think that 5000 acres is trackless Wilderness and you probably never get more than 100 yards from a trail or road and need ONX to find your 4 wheeler lol. You have no idea how ignorant your claim is.
 Your about like some locals I met in Illinois that claim to have seen Big foot on a 1200 acre WMA. 1200 acres? In the winter when the leaves are down you can dang near see across the whole WMA lol. Like you they don’t know any better and think it’s a vast Wilderness . It ain’t and you didn’t see a Jaguar on your deer lease plain and simple.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 21, 2022)

Kisatchie said:


> So I know logic is not really something you comprehend.
> You said you saw a 60 pound Black Jaguar at 30 yards. A full grown Jaguar is 120-200 plus. So logically IF this actually happened what you would have seen is a juvenile not much more than a kitten Jaguar.
> Now a kitten didn’t walk from South America. So did  a female walked here and give  birth to the one you saw? Or did she walk a couple thousand miles pregnant or with a kitten following along? Or was there a male already on your deer lease that impregnated her when she arrived? Or is there a breeding population of black Jaguars living on your deer lease that avoid dogs, cameras, vehicles and other hunters. Do you have any idea how dumb any of that is?
> And why do you not have even a dim witted excuse for how they avoid hound hunters and game cameras. I mean not any excuse just avoid the question lol.
> ...


. Buddy I believe I even said I didn't think it was an adult. But 60 pounds is hardly a kitten. A 60 pound cat is not on momma's milk.  Also I haven't avoided anything and don't have too.  I know what i saw and am not deterred by your childish ramblings. I believe big cats in general are very illusive.  I also know that there are places in south ga that also happen to be ideal habitat for jaguars that nobody wants to chase a dog across or wade through to set up a camera.  If you had a clue how hard it is just to get 100 yards into a thick muddy swamp you'd understand why no hunter is going to struggle across just to get wet and covered mud.  I M certain a day will come one will be shot, ran over or caught cam. It inevitable.  But i have hunted south Ga all my life in addition to wyoming, Missouri,  Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, and have even hunted boar in Russia. It seems like you'd be used to being wrong by now and wouldn't throw a hissy fit like some woman.  Quit getting so offended it's not my fault your always wrong.  Go read a book if your upset about it.  Again with this democrat logic of yours.  Do I need to explain to you that big foot is fake and jaguars live in this country. You still hiding under the covers from him down make it real.  Stick to making up pronouns kid


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . Buddy I believe I even said I didn't think it was an adult. But 60 pounds is hardly a kitten. A 60 pound cat is not on momma's milk.  Also I haven't avoided anything and don't have too.  I know what i saw and am not deterred by your childish ramblings. I believe big cats in general are very illusive.  I also know that there are places in south ga that also happen to be ideal habitat for jaguars that nobody wants to chase a dog across or wade through to set up a camera.  If you had a clue how hard it is just to get 100 yards into a thick muddy swamp you'd understand why no hunter is going to struggle across just to get wet and covered mud.  I M certain a day will come one will be shot, ran over or caught cam. It inevitable.  But i have hunted south Ga all my life in addition to wyoming, Missouri,  Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, and have even hunted boar in Russia. It seems like you'd be used to being wrong by now and wouldn't throw a hissy fit like some woman.  Quit getting so offended it's not my fault your always wrong.  Go read a book if your upset about it.  Again with this democrat logic of yours.  Do I need to explain to you that big foot is fake and jaguars live in this country. You still hiding under the covers from him down make it real.  Stick to making up pronouns kid




You`re 36 years old. That`s tremendous amount of experience to throw at some of these folks you`re barking at.  Folks that were hunting these swamps when your parents were kids. 

Carry on.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

I like surprises just as much as the next guy. This thread hasn't failed on any points. I seen a wildcat on blood mountain one time... maybe it was Nate's cubs momma back in '98 or so?????


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 21, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Literally thousands of “black panthers” are seen in Georgia every year. They all are as adamant as you. That’s a lot of jaguars.[/QUOTE.  I'm sure some saw one, some saw something , and some are just talking.  But implying those people and myself are all lying takes a lot of arrogance when your biased opinion is your only evidence


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

It was 5:30 in the morning and we were headed south for Cleveland.  Three lane road at desoto falls a 6 ft spitted cat, with tail took 5 hurriedly strides across those 3 lanes into the valley of them campsites.  I'll never forget it and will never camp there.  That's when I get up to pee...


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

She kicked him off the teet around the swamps?


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

There was a cougar caught on a game camera a few years back  on owl town,  which isn't far from blood mountain if you put In perspective of how long the range of a cat is.. it made the local paper.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 21, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re 36 years old. That`s tremendous amount of experience to throw at some of these folks you`re barking at.
> Folks that were hunting these swamps when your parents were kids.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 21, 2022)

People say there aren't any bear around where I hunt in Stewart too.  That must be a squirrel  tearing down my little feeder


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 21, 2022)

I just wanna comment so I can say I got in on this thread....


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 21, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> People say there aren't any bear around where I hunt in Stewart too.  That must be a squirrel  tearing down my little feeder


Ah look, photographic evidence!
I guess your stable breeding population of black panthers cannot trigger the game cameras the same way a black bear can.

... And now I've bitten. Dang. I had so much willpower before...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> But I've spent more time in the woods than a lot of people.  Most definitely you.


You've spent more time in the woods than Nic???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think you have any idea at all who you were talking to.

You sir, are an absolute fool of the worst kind, and I won't listen to another bit of ignorance that comes from your mouth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2022)

I yield to your superior woodsmanship, Sir.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I yield to your superior woodsmanship, Sir.


I think we all need to. We have met our match and then some. We are in the presence of greatness. I am humbled. I feel like Simon Kenton just patted me on the head.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 21, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I'm sure some saw one, some saw something , and some are just talking. But implying those people and myself are all lying takes a lot of arrogance when your biased opinion is your only evidence



There is a big difference between saying someone is lying and saying they are certain of themselves but still wrong...


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> There was a cougar caught on a game camera a few years back  on owl town,  which isn't far from blood mountain if you put In perspective of how long the range of a cat is.. it made the local paper.



Would love to see that pic...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think we all need to. We have met our match and then some. We are in the presence of greatness. I am humbled. I feel like Simon Kenton just patted me on the head.




Me too.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

Not one of us in here dont love surprises.  I cant wait!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 21, 2022)

I haven't spent a lot of time around Providence Canyon but I don't recall a whole bunch of that "southern nasty swamp" that Jags like to live in being around there...just sayin.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Would love to see that pic...


I wouldn't lie to you on that...now whether the picture was photoshopped or not I couldn't tell you but it definitely made the paper...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time around Providence Canyon but I don't recall a whole bunch of that "southern nasty swamp" that Jags like to live in being around there...just sayin.




There`s not. Little bit of wet ground down in the hollers, but mostly steep ridges and draws.

But, don`t take my word for it. Check with Nate. I haven`t been in the woods long enough to know what I`m looking at, obviously.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> I wouldn't lie to you on that...now whether the picture was photoshopped or not I couldn't tell you but it definitely made the paper...



I'm eagerly waiting to see it...


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 21, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I'm eagerly waiting to see it...


I'm not digging around in the 15 years of union county archives for you to prove that it made the paper. Go look for yourself if it's that important to you. My personal opinion is that is was fake...not worth it to me to look it up but knock yourself out. I seen what I seen and that's what I seen....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I'm eagerly waiting to see it...


It really wouldn't surprise me a bit to see a young dispersing male cougar/puma/panther/mountain lion anywhere in the eastern US. A black jaguar, nope, unless it was recently escaped from captivity.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jun 21, 2022)

Wow....

OK Nate, looks like you win.  There are in fact black panthers in Georgia.  You have shown us all the error of our ways and experience, or lack thereof.

I'm humbled and proud of the education that your wisdom has provided.

Now, would you care to discuss another topic besides this one? I'm certain that you can enlighten us all further on any subject.

Or is this bullcrap all you got?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 21, 2022)

Looks like Alabama doesn’t have any either.

https://www.al.com/sports/2011/01/panthers_in_alabama_not_so_fas.html


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 21, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . Buddy I believe I even said I didn't think it was an adult. But 60 pounds is hardly a kitten. A 60 pound cat is not on momma's milk.  Also I haven't avoided anything and don't have too.  I know what i saw and am not deterred by your childish ramblings. I believe big cats in general are very illusive.  I also know that there are places in south ga that also happen to be ideal habitat for jaguars that nobody wants to chase a dog across or wade through to set up a camera.  If you had a clue how hard it is just to get 100 yards into a thick muddy swamp you'd understand why no hunter is going to struggle across just to get wet and covered mud.  I M certain a day will come one will be shot, ran over or caught cam. It inevitable.  But i have hunted south Ga all my life in addition to wyoming, Missouri,  Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, and have even hunted boar in Russia. It seems like you'd be used to being wrong by now and wouldn't throw a hissy fit like some woman.  Quit getting so offended it's not my fault your always wrong.  Go read a book if your upset about it.  Again with this democrat logic of yours.  Do I need to explain to you that big foot is fake and jaguars live in this country. You still hiding under the covers from him down make it real.  Stick to making up pronouns kid



You can barley spell or write a complete sentence, lol. I think the only thing you’ve read is comic books. The only thing wrong with anything posted is your nonsense. On top of that it’s already been pointed out your house cat story has at least two different versions lol. Which one are we supposed to believe?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 22, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> People say there aren't any bear around where I hunt in Stewart too.  That must be a squirrel  tearing down my little feeder



Do you also have porky pines down there?


----------



## jNick (Jun 22, 2022)

Kind of odd how two moderators are ganging up on a well behaved member, which triggers the rest of the tag-alongs. Setting a great example. It’s also very odd how many grown men get their panties in a wod over the subject.

Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers. Now these old timers don’t spend their day’s on a computer as internet moderators to stroke their own egos or even know how to turn on a computer, but I’d take their word over a keyboard know it all any day.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Kind of odd how two moderators are ganging up on a well behaved member, which triggers the rest of the tag-alongs. Setting a great example. It’s also very odd how many grown men get their panties in a wod over the subject.
> 
> Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers. Now these old timers don’t spend their day’s on a computer as internet moderators to stroke their own egos or even know how to turn on a computer, but I’d take their word over a keyboard know it all any day.


I know right I can just imagine all these old guys poking away in anger at their keyboards with two fingers


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers.



No, they haven't.  They think they have but they haven't.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Kind of odd how two moderators are ganging up on a well behaved member, which triggers the rest of the tag-alongs. Setting a great example. It’s also very odd how many grown men get their panties in a wod over the subject.
> 
> Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers. Now these old timers don’t spend their day’s on a computer as internet moderators to stroke their own egos or even know how to turn on a computer, but I’d take their word over a keyboard know it all any day.



If I started a thread about catching a 40 lb largemouth, but couldn't produce a picture, nor a certified scale weight, I wonder how many people would believe that?  I might even get a few people to back me up and swear it was a 40lb fish.  But, anyone with any knowledge of the outdoors would know it wasn't true right off the bat.


Same - same


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers. Now these old timers don’t spend their day’s on a computer as internet moderators to stroke their own egos or even know how to turn on a computer, but I’d take their word over a keyboard know it all any day.



I don't think either of the mods in question would ever describe me as tag-a-long.......and, pretty much every old timer I know in the "real world" has a "that time I seent a panther" story.  IT doesn't make it any more real than a bigfoot story or a porky pine story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I don't think either of the mods in question would ever describe me as tag-a-long.......and, pretty much every old timer I know in the "real world" has a "that time I seent a panther" story.  IT doesn't make it any more real than a bigfoot story or a porky pine story.


My dad has a black panther story from when he was a kid. Funny thing that was over 60ty years ago. And in all this time no one has put a bullet in one and taken a pic. Road kill ?

https://livingalongsidewildlife.com/?p=2005


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Kind of odd how two moderators are ganging up on a well behaved member, which triggers the rest of the tag-alongs. Setting a great example. It’s also very odd how many grown men get their panties in a wod over the subject.



May have something to do with the fact that the story changed when it was told several times.  Signed, tag-along.

*"I can remember trying to hold my knees together to stop them from shaking the stand it was so loud. During this I heard a crashing sound and when I looked it was gone."*


*"The cat evidently heard me and in what seemed like one smooth movement it was gone over the top of the ridge."*


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

Bobcats


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> My dad has a black panther story from when he was a kid. Funny thing that was over 60ty years ago. And in all this time no one has put a bullet in one and taken a pic. Road kill ?
> 
> https://livingalongsidewildlife.com/?p=2005



We have an old family story of a black panther that stood outside of the cabin all night the night my gg grandmother was birthing a son.  Couldn't run it off with torches.  The story goes it sat outside the cabin by the hog pen howling all night, and it sounded just like a woman screaming.  

that painter musta wanted some human veal awful bad to hang around all night


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> We have an old family story of a black panther that stood outside of the cabin all night the night my gg grandmother was birthing a son.  Couldn't run it off with torches.  The story goes it sat outside the cabin by the hog pen howling all night, and it sounded just like a woman screaming.
> 
> that painter musta wanted some human veal awful bad to hang around all night


I heard a big cat attacking a cow in north fla. fight went on for a while. I was going deer hunting at was out side early. As day lite came in I went to investigate. Found the cow all tore up but alive. The cat ran it into a gully and the whole area was torn to pieces. Never seen the cat or cats but heard the mowes and the cat noises.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If I started a thread about catching a 40 lb largemouth, but couldn't produce a picture, nor a certified scale weight, I wonder how many people would believe that?  I might even get a few people to back me up and swear it was a 40lb fish.  But, anyone with any knowledge of the outdoors would know it wasn't true right off the bat.
> 
> 
> Same - same


I'll believe that long before I believe that a colony of all-black jaguars walked here from the Amazon basin and started a breeding population. 
But what do I know? I've never even been outside, I'm just a keyboard know-it-all who sits here all day long stoking his ego.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Kind of odd how two moderators are ganging up on a well behaved member, which triggers the rest of the tag-alongs. Setting a great example. It’s also very odd how many grown men get their panties in a wod over the subject.
> 
> Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers. Now these old timers don’t spend their day’s on a computer as internet moderators to stroke their own egos or even know how to turn on a computer, but I’d take their word over a keyboard know it all any day.



I don't see this as anybody gangin up or taggin' along....

What we have here is Ol' Panther Nate coming in brand new and spending every one of his posts looking for an argument about black panthers.  Gotta be at least 50 posts by now, saying he's right everybody else is wrong, and he saw what he saw.

I've tried to engage him in conversation about snaring coyote which he says he knows, and also about his thoughts on the arguable possibility of red wolves not being extinct quite yet...

He's having none of it, and all he wants to do is talk panthers, and how he knows more than any of us.

He may be well behaved, but nobody can doubt that he's just looking for an argument, and some folks are giving him one.

That don't make him special....


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Bobcats View attachment 1159202View attachment 1159203View attachment 1159204


Cool pictures


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

Just now. A deer


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Just now. A deer
> View attachment 1159222


And just that fast would a black panther ? pic hit the World Wide Web.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 22, 2022)

It doesn’t bother me if someone sees a black panther, I like the stories, just as long as there ain’t no porkapines in SWGA


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2022)

jNick said:


> Kind of odd how two moderators are ganging up on a well behaved member, which triggers the rest of the tag-alongs. Setting a great example. It’s also very odd how many grown men get their panties in a wod over the subject.
> 
> Many old timers around Perry, Fl have seen black panthers. Now these old timers don’t spend their day’s on a computer as internet moderators to stroke their own egos or even know how to turn on a computer, but I’d take their word over a keyboard know it all any day.




You`re too kind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2022)

JakkBauer said:


> I know right I can just imagine all these old guys poking away in anger at their keyboards with two fingers




So are you.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Just now. A deer
> View attachment 1159222



Photoshop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Photoshop


Was not !!
A little more clear. For the dis believers


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 22, 2022)

Forest Gump interrupted a Black Panther party once,,,,,,


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 22, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Forest Gump interrupted a Black Panther party once,,,,,,


He apologized


----------



## JakkBauer (Jun 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> So are you.


Well to be honest I am using all 10 fingers to type and I am just entertained by this thread, not angry, but thanks for your confirmation that you are, as well as the juvenile reply


----------



## dang (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 22, 2022)

I use to not be scared of the woods but with all this Black panther talk(tales) I’m gonna have to find someone to tag-a-long with to the woods from now own.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 22, 2022)

@dang


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 22, 2022)

JakkBauer said:


> Well to be honest I am using all 10 fingers to type and I am just entertained by this thread, not angry, but thanks for your confirmation that you are, as well as the juvenile reply



How many black panthers have you seen? How many tawny brown? Just asking.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 22, 2022)

I Don't...


----------



## dang (Jun 22, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I Don't...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1159256


Not the same picture. You can clearly tell that one is photoshopped. The panther ain’t even black


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

I haven't saw any or even heard of them being


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You've spent more time in the woods than Nic???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think you have any idea at all who you were talking to.
> 
> You sir, are an absolute fool of the worst kind, and I won't listen to another bit of ignorance that comes from your mouth.


I frankly don't care who I'm talking too.  Someone calling me a liar all I need to know.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time around Providence Canyon but I don't recall a whole bunch of that "southern nasty swamp" that Jags like to live in being around there...just sayin.


 Things are a little different from when it was Kraft and st Regis


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

Kisatchie said:


> You can barley spell or write a complete sentence, lol. I think the only thing you’ve read is comic books. The only thing wrong with anything posted is your nonsense. On top of that it’s already been pointed out your house cat story has at least two different versions lol. Which one are we supposed to believe?


There 


NCHillbilly said:


> You've spent more time in the woods than Nic???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think you have any idea at all who you were talking to.
> 
> You sir, are an absolute fool of the worst kind, and I won't listen to another bit of ignorance that comes from your mouth.[/QUO


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 22, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Things are a little different from when it was Kraft and st Regis



one constant.... weren't any black panthers there then, and the ain't any there now


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 22, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> one constant.... weren't any black panthers there then, and the ain't any there now



See post #324...... #IBELIEVE2


----------



## campboy (Jun 22, 2022)

I believe..................................................















I'm a gonna go home and have myself a few cold ones and try to forget about the time i wasted viewing this thread


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> There


I'd type this in crayon if I could because it might help you understand.  It's funny someone wrong about everything trying to say something about someone's intelligence.  Theres not two versions.  The conversation  here is a complete waste of time when people are so blatantly disingenuous.  Everyone who thinks it's impossible for a cat to walk here just like coyotes and armadillos did is completely ignorant or flat out liars.  Like I said repeatedly I'm not asking for people to believe me.  Just for someone who is capable of understanding such a complex and radical idea to act like a man and speak up. What a waste of time.  Its inevitable that it will be proven.  I hope this page is still up when it is.  Guarantee not one of you will be talking.


----------



## campboy (Jun 22, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I'd type this in crayon if I could because it might help you understand.  It's funny someone wrong about everything trying to say something about someone's intelligence.  Theres not two versions.  The conversation  here is a complete waste of time when people are so blatantly disingenuous.  Everyone who thinks it's impossible for a cat to walk here just like coyotes and armadillos did is completely ignorant or flat out liars.  Like I said repeatedly I'm not asking for people to believe me.  Just for someone who is capable of understanding such a complex and radical idea to act like a man and speak up. What a waste of time.  Its inevitable that it will be proven.  I hope this page is still up when it is.  Guarantee not one of you will be talking.


----------



## dang (Jun 22, 2022)

*Typing*_* in *_*crayon *


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 22, 2022)

Anybody see a black panther here?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

dang said:


> *Typing*_* in *_*crayon *


With how many fingers.


----------



## redd66 (Jun 22, 2022)

@dang


----------



## B. White (Jun 22, 2022)

I don't want to read 17 pages.  What year did the last black jaguar get shot in the US?  When was the last road kill or trail cam pic in the US? What did ya'll figure out so far?


----------



## Kisatchie (Jun 22, 2022)

You could type it in invisible ink for all I care lol. Go back and read your posts and if you don’t see the difference in YOUR stories that’s your fault. I noticed you deleted some of them as well mmmmm. 

Nobody believes you, and no one is going to kill a wild black Jaguar in Georgia, period


----------



## dang (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> With how many fingers.


2. Hunt n peck!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

Ill never get tired of recommending this podcast, or this hat, lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

B. White said:


> I don't want to read 17 pages.  What year did the last black jaguar get shot in the US?  When was the last road kill or trail cam pic in the US? What did ya'll figure out so far?


There was one shot a long long long time ago out west. May of been Mexico. By a lady hunter. Maybe in the 1950s. 
There have been zero road kills. Zero pics taken. Only eye witness story’s mostly told by others who it was told to. 
Only one poster has a 1st hand story about a sighting. And it was a good many years back also I believe!
So we don’t have much to go on. Not even one little hair. We don’t even have the regular South American jaguars ?!
I have cameras out right now in a swamp just waiting.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> With how many fingers.



probably 2.... the middle ones


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2022)

B. White said:


> I don't want to read 17 pages.  What year did the last black jaguar get shot in the US?  When was the last road kill or trail cam pic in the US? What did ya'll figure out so far?


Never. Never, and nothing. There have been a very few trailcam pics of regular spotted jaguars right on the Mexico/Arizona border in the last decade. Never been a black one recorded on US soil, and not many spotted ones. The point is, even with only a population of two or three, they get trailcam pics.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Ill never get tired of recommending this podcast, or this hat, lol
> 
> View attachment 1159284


The recent series about the guys just like my dad and uncle were quite enjoyable.


----------



## B. White (Jun 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> There was one shot a long long long time ago out west. May of been Mexico. By a lady hunter. Maybe in the 1950s.
> There have been zero road kills. Zero pics taken. Only eye witness story’s mostly told by others who it was told to.
> Only one poster has a 1st hand story about a sighting. And it was a good many years back also I believe!
> So we don’t have much to go on. Not even one little hair. We don’t even have the regular South American jaguars ?!
> I have cameras out right now in a swamp just waiting.



Thanks....I've seen some pics of some killed in the US in 1948-49 and some claimed later, but none of them was black.  Good luck with getting your pic.  Looks like a black one would have had to walk a while.







https://www.intechopen.com/chapters/56135


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

dusty200001 said:


> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/71/01/D1462765-3DFD-42FC-BE29-8FA3F7DF2BDC/FL-A-FGFWFC-Belden-1994-Florida-Panther-Reintroduction-Feasibility-Study.pdf


It know workie!


----------



## dang (Jun 22, 2022)

B. White said:


> Thanks....I've seen some pics of some killed in the US in 1948-49 and some claimed later, but none of them was black.  Good luck with getting your pic.  Looks like a black one would have had to walk a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they swam???


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

dang said:


> Maybe they swam???


Black panthers don’t swim. Everyone knows they get ferried around by mermaids in the water. On land, they mostly travel with bigfeets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2022)

Here`s the only melanistic jaguar ever recorded killed in Mexico. Sometime in the early 1960s, I believe.


Last I heard there were two known spotted jaguars in Arizona. The old man, El Jefe, hasn`t been seen in a while though.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 22, 2022)

Just keep pretending y’all don’t see them


----------



## B. White (Jun 22, 2022)

Toads, mushrooms and black panthers.  What do these three have in common.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

dang said:


> *Typing*_* in *_*crayon *


 hey!  now we're getting somewhere.  You may have the key to it all.  I want to try it out on some democrats also.  I have high hopes.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> one constant.... weren't any black panthers there then, and the ain't any there now


Your in for a surprise


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 22, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> this is a great opportunity to show how absolutely absurd these conversations have been.   Did I say Nic?  I don't know who Nic even is.  I said I have more than a lot of people.  This just shows how your only hearing what you want to hear.


----------



## B. White (Jun 22, 2022)

B. White said:


> Thanks....I've seen some pics of some killed in the US in 1948-49 and some claimed later, but none of them was black.  Good luck with getting your pic.  Looks like a black one would have had to walk a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 22, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Your in for a surprise



I will join Nic in skinning it, cooking it and devouring it on the court house steps if one is ever killed in Georgia


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I will join Nic in skinning it, cooking it and devouring it on the court house steps if one is ever killed in Georgia


Pics in the outdoor cafe please.


----------



## basstrkr (Jun 22, 2022)

This is for Hazer the OP: It was about 1985 mid June on hyw 19 south out of Dublin, Ga. My friend and I were headed north toward Dublin. Its about 6 PM and the sky is heavy with dark thunder clouds. It had rained earlier in the evening so the highway and the grass on the right of way was wet.
What I saw was a large long tailed cat run across the road about 100 ft. in front of me.
It was fast, about 4 to 5 leaps and bounds and it was gone. It appeared to be black but with the low light conditions and wet fur it may not have been.
Way too big to be a house cat, longer and larger than any bob cat I've ever seen and I've seen them in the wild, trapped and skinned. I don't know what it was.
I report you decide.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 23, 2022)

One of my elk hunting guide buddy’s has hunted all over the world. He’s in his 70’s. He has two grand slams on sheep, among other accomplishments. He’s the only person I’ve ever heard of that has survived being mauled by a jaguar. It doesn’t count though,  I suppose….it wasn’t black.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 23, 2022)

It's not uncommon in jaguars. But It's also worth noting that the same condition called melanism is also causing more and more coyotes to be black across the south east. Strange coincidence


----------



## trout maharishi (Jun 23, 2022)

The Brazilian military uses them as mascots. I think they are beautiful animals. I'm no animal expert, but I don't think any large predator could go unnoticed in the southeast US. Sooner or later that animal would prey on domestic farm animals or your pets. Big cat behavior is fairly predictable and when you add dogs into the mix they become easy prey.


----------



## B. White (Jun 23, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> It's not uncommon in jaguars. But It's also worth noting that the same condition called melanism is also causing more and more coyotes to be black across the south east. Strange coincidence



It appears to be extremely rare in Mexico and further north.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 23, 2022)

True story. Made a trip to bass pro to pick up some new hunting’s boots.

 I saw Elvis in the bass pro in Macon telling the young girl who worked there all about a black panther that lived behind his house.
Now imagine this guy with the Elvis hair, the side burns wearing bell bottom jeans, his collar flipped up and them big glasses, saying in his best ”Elvis“ voice how a black panther lives behind his house and screams like a woman being murdered every night. He was even trying to make the screaming sound. 
He did all this with a straight face. 
I got to laughing so hard I had to walk off.
After Elvis had left the boot department I went back to get my boots and told the girl that Elvis was off his rocker. I only wish I could have got this on video.
Like I said true story.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 23, 2022)

That’s right there in Los Angeles. But it’s not black so I’m not sure it qualifies as a true panther….


----------



## ol bob (Jun 23, 2022)

Back in the late 60's I had a good friend, that saw a lot of strange things, including a 100 lb rat, he was heavy into LSD, so that may explain a lot, of the sightings.


----------



## dang (Jun 23, 2022)

doenightmare said:


> Thread killa.


That aged like a fine mayonnaise…


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 24, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> True story. Made a trip to bass pro to pick up some new hunting’s boots.
> 
> I saw Elvis in the bass pro in Macon telling the young girl who worked there all about a black panther that lived behind his house.
> Now imagine this guy with the Elvis hair, the side burns wearing bell bottom jeans, his collar flipped up and them big glasses, saying in his best ”Elvis“ voice how a black panther lives behind his house and screams like a woman being murdered every night. He was even trying to make the screaming sound.
> ...



That's hilarious!  Last year I was at a gas station in Canton near my house and there's a guy who always rides his bicycle to the store for drinks and smokes.  He went on and on about the black panther behind his trailer down the road.  Was showing pics of it to the guy at the register but I didn't see them and I just stood there quietly shaking my head.


----------



## canine933 (Jun 24, 2022)

godogs57 said:


> That’s right there in Los Angeles. But it’s not black so I’m not sure it qualifies as a true panther….View attachment 1159384View attachment 1159385


I don't know what kinda game camera that is but I want one!!! LOL!


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 24, 2022)

canine933 said:


> I don't know what kinda game camera that is but I want one!!! LOL!


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/feb/13/los-angeles-mountain-lion-griffith-park


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 24, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That's hilarious!  Last year I was at a gas station in Canton near my house and there's a guy who always rides his bicycle to the store for drinks and smokes.  He went on and on about the black panther behind his trailer down the road.  Was showing pics of it to the guy at the register but I didn't see them and I just stood there quietly shaking my head.


He’s drunk. It was someone’s black lab.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 26, 2022)

godogs57 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/feb/13/los-angeles-mountain-lion-griffith-park


Pretty cool story! I enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing. And he is such a handsome cat. 

I like this part from the article. They are such elusive animals.



> P22 has never posed danger to people, choosing to coexist peacefully and lurk in the night, keeping his distance from human neighbors. Scientists point out that P22 lives in an urban park visited by millions of people and is rarely seen.




I've seen many different species of big cats at zoos and fairs, but would love to see each one of them in the wild. In their native habitat. Heck, I get all excited when I see a bobcat.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 26, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Pretty cool story! I enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing. And he is such a handsome cat.
> 
> I like this part from the article. They are such elusive animals.
> 
> ...


P22 might be a nice kitty BUT there are recorded instances of hikers being killed by lions in that state park.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 27, 2022)

godogs57 said:


> That’s right there in Los Angeles. But it’s not black so I’m not sure it qualifies as a true panther….View attachment 1159384View attachment 1159385





B. White said:


> It appears to be extremely rare in Mexico and further north.


Ironic that the condition called melanism that causes the jaguars to be black. Is also showing up in coyotes in the south east.  Its almost non-existent everywhere else


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Ironic that the condition called melanism that causes the jaguars to be black. Is also showing up in coyotes in the south east.  Its almost non-existent everywhere else


It comes from wolf and dog DNA. Southeastern coyotes aren't true coyotes like the ones out west. They are a unique canine hybrid, with up to 30% wolf DNA and 10% dog DNA in a lot of them tested. Wolves are naturally multi-colored. If you read accounts by early southeastern explorers, like William Bartram, they mention lots of small, black wolves. They also mention lots of panthers. None of them mention black cats or jaguars. Not once. Neither did the Indians who lived here for thousands of years.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It comes from wolf and dog DNA. Southeastern coyotes aren't true coyotes like the ones out west. They are a unique canine hybrid, with up to 30% wolf DNA and 10% dog DNA in a lot of them tested. Wolves are naturally multi-colored. If you read accounts by early southeastern explorers, like William Bartram, they mention lots of small, black wolves. They also mention lots of panthers. None of them mention black cats or jaguars. Not once. Neither did the Indians who lived here for thousands of years.


They coyotes I seen out west are lanky. Ours around here are fat and round on the average. I seen a black coyote just couldn’t get on him. 
Seen a white buck around here also. He got ran over about where I seen him cross.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It comes from wolf and dog DNA. Southeastern coyotes aren't true coyotes like the ones out west. They are a unique canine hybrid, with up to 30% wolf DNA and 10% dog DNA in a lot of them tested. Wolves are naturally multi-colored. If you read accounts by early southeastern explorers, like William Bartram, they mention lots of small, black wolves. They also mention lots of panthers. None of them mention black cats or jaguars. Not once. Neither did the Indians who lived here for thousands of years.


A genetic condition called melanism is why coyotes are turning black.  The wolf in the southeast was a REDWOLF.  Jaguars like so many other animals have in the recent decades migrated to this area due to deforestation where they're native along with the opportunity of filling the void left by there not being any natural predators left


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 27, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> They coyotes I seen out west are lanky. Ours around here are fat and round on the average. I seen a black coyote just couldn’t get on him.
> Seen a white buck around here also. He got ran over about where I seen him cross.


 probably a difference in living in a desert for a coyote.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It comes from wolf and dog DNA. Southeastern coyotes aren't true coyotes like the ones out west. They are a unique canine hybrid, with up to 30% wolf DNA and 10% dog DNA in a lot of them tested. Wolves are naturally multi-colored. If you read accounts by early southeastern explorers, like William Bartram, they mention lots of small, black wolves. They also mention lots of panthers. None of them mention black cats or jaguars. Not once. Neither did the Indians who lived here for thousands of years.


Wolves and dogs are both multicolored.  Why would there dna just cause a black variation.  Why not white, brindle, yellow, patched, chocolate, or any other color?  Just black?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> probably a difference in living in a desert for a coyote.


Not all of it is desert. Texas is vast with different landscapes.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It comes from wolf and dog DNA. Southeastern coyotes aren't true coyotes like the ones out west. They are a unique canine hybrid, with up to 30% wolf DNA and 10% dog DNA in a lot of them tested. Wolves are naturally multi-colored. If you read accounts by early southeastern explorers, like William Bartram, they mention lots of small, black wolves. They also mention lots of panthers. None of them mention black cats or jaguars. Not once. Neither did the Indians who lived here for thousands of years.



Dang. There goes my respect for the Indians woodsmanship skills. In all those years, even they couldn’t see a black panther living under their noses.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 27, 2022)

Good Lord, here we go again...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 27, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I understand but I I have too my entire life. I have pictures of my dad carrying around the woods down there in backpack I was so small. Got my first shotgun and squirrel when I was 5.  First rifle and deer when I was 7.  Just how I was raised and i never stopped.  I snared two coyotes last weekend.  Would be camping right now if it wasn't for  storms.  But even If I hadn't this cat was less than 30yards not moving out in the open in daylight.  Joe Biden couldn't confuse it.  There's no question what it was.  But I understand people thinking what they do about it I really do.  But those cats are here. One day one will be shot, caught on cam, run-over or something.  I hope
> this page is still up when it does.




Man I hate wading in this, but why not.  While I admire that you've been in the woods for almost your entire life, that's only been 36 years.  This forum has been up for more than half of your life and some of the folks you are talking to HAVE actually LIVED their entire lives in those same woods that you've experienced for such a short time.

In the 21+ years this place has been up folks have argued the existence of black panthers in GA (btw that also goes for folks in most other states) through sightings such as yours and not one time has anyone ever provided any real evidence.  Yet they are always 100% positive at what they saw.  my grandpa told me stories of a black panther he saw down below Macon when I was a kid.  He believed it with every ounce of energy he had and although I was fascinated by the story as a kid, I know that he didnt see a black panther.

In the very short 21+ years this GA based, but world wide, forum has been around there's never been a single live animal in a leghold, live animal in a hog trap, cell phone pic, VHS recording, 8mm recording, trail cam photo, trail cam video, road-killed carcass, tranquilized, hunter shot with gun or bow or even a half eaten carcass of a black panther.  Only claimed sightings.

I know big foot has been mentioned in here already, but if you go to bigfoot forums you will see the exact same things.  Sightings, lots of sightings but zero evidence that they actually exist.  And it's usually because they are elusive and that they live in areas uninhabitable by most humans.  But the people that see them will argue until their last breath that they saw bigfoot.

This forum will not be around when the proof finally shows up...because it wont finally show up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Wolves and dogs are both multicolored.  Why would there dna just cause a black variation.  Why not white, brindle, yellow, patched, chocolate, or any other color?  Just black?


Most of it is coming from the wolf. I see a lot of variations in "coyote" color here. Gray, black, grizzled, reddish, blonde, mixtures of the above, and I've seen two brindle half-grown ones. 

And that has nothing to do with the fact that 90+ percent of jaguars are spotted. Pretty much 100% of them outside the Amazon Basin. If you breed two black jaguars together, most of their offspring by far will be normally spotted.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> Man I hate wading in this, but why not.  While I admire that you've been in the woods for almost your entire life, that's only been 36 years.  This forum has been up for more than half of your life and some of the folks you are talking to actually LIVE their entire lives in those same woods that you've experienced for such a short time.
> 
> In the 21+ years this place has been up folks have argued the existence of black panthers in GA (btw that also goes for folks in most other states) through sightings such as yours and not one time has anyone ever provided any real evidence.  Yet they are always 100% positive at what they saw.  my grandpa told me stories of a black panther he saw down below Macon when I was a kid.  He believed it with every ounce of energy he had, but although I was fascinated by the story as a kid, I know that he didnt see a black panther.
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> A genetic condition called melanism is why coyotes are turning black.  The wolf in the southeast was a REDWOLF.  Jaguars like so many other animals have in the recent decades migrated to this area due to deforestation where they're native along with the opportunity of filling the void left by there not being any natural predators left


You need to do more research before you make absolute statements. I have. So have biologists with DNA studies. There were three known species of wolves in the southeast. And jaguars have not migrated here from Central America, no matter how much you want them to.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 27, 2022)

They are even rare in Africa.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 28, 2022)

Are you not aware of the absolute hypocrisy in you talking about absolute statements? Like the one you keep making saying they're not here?  Also I watched the same documentary as you did Mr Research. But your avoiding the question.  How does mixing two different multi colored species with coyotes only cause black variations? Implying everyone is a liar who said they've saw one  because you don't think it's possible jaguars can walk as far as armadillos is comical. But It's not a matter of me wanting them too. It's a matter of knowing they are and waiting for the day it's proven. It's just a matter of time until one is shot, ran over, caught on cam, or something.  The Difference between me and you is I know I'm right and you just think you are.  When it is proven I just want you to know that somewhere out there a guy named Nate is horse laughing at you    [/QUOTE]


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 28, 2022)

Yall aint got all them painters kilt off yet ? In 20 pages ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 28, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Yall aint got all them painters kilt off yet ? In 20 pages ?



They are hard to find much less get an open shot at them.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

LOOK! A SQUIRREL!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 28, 2022)

I’m a member of a game warden only social media group. What’s strange is in every state that DOESNT have a Normal every day mountain lion population, the people that live there see thousands of “BLACK panthers” a year collectively.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I’m a member of a game warden only social media group. What’s strange is in every state that DOESNT have a Normal every day mountain lion population, the people that live there see thousands of “BLACK panthers” a year collectively.



GWs only??!!

That's Racist.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 28, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I saw one at the voting polls back in 2008 in Philadelphia . He was on his his hind legs tho View attachment 1043651



Those were never caught.  Obama's admin never pursued the charges.  They were the wrong "color phase" to be White Supremacist.


----------



## B. White (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> GWs only??!!
> 
> That's Racist.



They hiding the truth


----------



## Throwback (Jun 28, 2022)

Have we covered the “black panther screaming at night behind my house like a woman being kilt” —that’s actually a fox barking 99% of the time ?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Have we covered the “black panther screaming at night behind my house like a woman being kilt” —that’s actually a fox barking 99% of the time ?



Or a couple screech owls?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 28, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Have we covered the “black panther screaming at night behind my house like a woman being kilt” —that’s actually a fox barking 99% of the time ?



Neither of Nates versions of the story mentioned that...but maybe his stand was making so much noise rattling that he just couldn't hear it.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 28, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> They are hard to find much less get an open shot at them.


I had a shot on one, but my scope was off.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 28, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I’m a member of a game warden only social media group. What’s strange is in every state that DOESNT have a Normal every day mountain lion population, the people that live there see thousands of “BLACK panthers” a year collectively.



It's an amazing phenomenon.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 28, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Are you not aware of the absolute hypocrisy in you talking about absolute statements? Like the one you keep making saying they're not here?  Also I watched the same documentary as you did Mr Research. But your avoiding the question.  How does mixing two different multi colored species with coyotes only cause black variations? Implying everyone is a liar who said they've saw one  because you don't think it's possible jaguars can walk as far as armadillos is comical. But It's not a matter of me wanting them too. It's a matter of knowing they are and waiting for the day it's proven. It's just a matter of time until one is shot, ran over, caught on cam, or something.  The Difference between me and you is I know I'm right and you just think you are.  When it is proven I just want you to know that somewhere out there a guy named Nate is horse laughing at you


[/QUOTE]

Seems someone needs some basic biology lessons.   Ever wonder how 2 black hair people can have blonde hair kids?    It's a recessive gene.....


----------



## slow motion (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Or a couple screech owls?


Stepped out of my truck back in the woods well before daylight one deer season morning. As soon as the door closed and the light went out I was engulfed in darkness, my pupils being contracted from the light in the cab. At that exact time a screech owl just above my head called out. Just about painted my drawers that morning.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Or a couple screech owls?


Several years ago I was in the den watching tv. Wife was in bed (she goes to bed about dark thirty, I’m a night owl). Suddenly she comes running into the den telling me someone’s in the yard beside the bedroom window. I went out the back door ready to do business and Listened. 
Yep. 
Screech owl. 
?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 28, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Several years ago I was in the den watching tv. Wife was in bed (she goes to bed about dark thirty, I’m a night owl). Suddenly she comes running into the den telling me someone’s in the yard beside the bedroom window. I went out the back door ready to do business and Listened.
> Yep.
> Screech owl.
> ?


 
On my 1st trip to NY turkey hunting in 1980, my buddy and I parked at a turn around on some public land about 2 miles from the main road. We walk a ways and come up on another truck. My buddy tells me to give an owl hoot. I give a loud hoot. No gobbles. Give another one and this guy and girl jumping up naked from the bed of their truck and get in it and drive off. Guess they thought Bigfoot had got them.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

Got two around the house, and some nights they get to trying to out-screech one another.

If you never heard one, it could send your mind in crazy directions... ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Are you not aware of the absolute hypocrisy in you talking about absolute statements? Like the one you keep making saying they're not here?  Also I watched the same documentary as you did Mr Research. But your avoiding the question.  How does mixing two different multi colored species with coyotes only cause black variations? Implying everyone is a liar who said they've saw one  because you don't think it's possible jaguars can walk as far as armadillos is comical. But It's not a matter of me wanting them too. It's a matter of knowing they are and waiting for the day it's proven. It's just a matter of time until one is shot, ran over, caught on cam, or something.  The Difference between me and you is I know I'm right and you just think you are.  When it is proven I just want you to know that somewhere out there a guy named Nate is horse laughing at you


[/QUOTE]
The burden of proof of it Existing in the ga woods is in your court. 
It’s not in @NCHillbilly court. He is just stating facts that are documented! Not a made up fairy tale by a disbelieving person. 
We want hard stone cold proof. Your the prosecutor in this trial ! Present your evidence and begin your opening statement! Eye witness accounts are not acceptable. We want DNA evidence from your Laboratories and scientist proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that the black panther migrated from South America and is in the state of Georgia !
Good day.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

Hear, Hear!!

And I forward the motion the this is where this thread ends.  This horse is beaten to a greasy spot, and everybody but Nate11 has had enough of it.

Do I hear a second?


----------



## campboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Hear, Hear!!
> 
> And I forward the motion the this is where this thread ends.  This horse is beaten to a greasy spot, and everybody but Nate11 has had enough of it.
> 
> Do I hear a second?



I second that... with emphasis


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 28, 2022)

campboy said:


> I second that... with emphasis


I third it. At some point it's no longer funny, just sad...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

I’m moving this to the campfire.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m moving this to the campfire.



Jeez, Kmac...

What are you doing, trying to breathe new life into the dead horse??


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 28, 2022)

A few days ago I said the black panther thread was GON become like Billy threads, with numbers and whatnot. This is just the first step in that direction.


----------



## campboy (Jun 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m moving this to the campfire.



Please don't


----------



## ol bob (Jun 28, 2022)

Even Billy is smart enough to know there are no large black cats in Ga.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 28, 2022)

campboy said:


> Please don't


Looks like the only way to kill this one is to ride it out 'til the end? Light the long fuse and wait until the last bang? Like really slow firecrackers.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

I may have over looked Kmac's genius here...

With a higher visibility rate, it will make the magic number quicker, or get far enough off the rails to kill it.

Kmac's thinkin' like a True Billy, and givin' it "enough rope".

Gotta tip muh hat... ?

So, git out and push!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

Hard!


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 28, 2022)

My cousin seen bigfoot hunting porkypines with a black panther. Had a few baying panthers, then bigfoot moves in with his spear and sticks porky.


----------



## B. White (Jun 28, 2022)

Believers are really seeing aliens and thinking they are bigfeets, cause they don't know better.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

I gotta me a Black Painter Hound extraordinaire....


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I gotta me a Black Painter Hound extraordinaire....
> 
> View attachment 1160413



Looks like a black panther snack.

Cute pup!


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I gotta me a Black Painter Hound extraordinaire....
> 
> View attachment 1160413


Is it better at trailing, treeing, or catching?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Is it better at trailing, treeing, or catching?



Killin' and fetchin'...


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Killin' and fetchin'...


Hmm,he be wound tight that one


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Killin' and fetchin'...



And you can be sure it's true, too...

'Cause I gaur-ron-tee don't nunna y'all see any black painters.

She don't kill regular ones...


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> And you can be sure it's true, too...
> 
> 'Cause I gaur-ron-tee don't nunna y'all see any black painters.
> 
> She don't kill regular ones...


Regular ones is too easy for a killing machine like that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> GWs only??!!
> 
> That's Racist.



GW's only I should be a member.


----------



## B. White (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Killin' and fetchin'...


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

B. White said:


> View attachment 1160415


You been down to RR’s house?!


----------



## B. White (Jun 28, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> You been down to RR’s house?!



I'm on the waiting list for his first litter of melanistic jaguardoodles.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm on the waiting list for his first litter of melanistic jaguardoodles.


Would be nice to have one at that, prolly break you to feed it though


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm on the waiting list for his first litter of melanistic jaguardoodles.



Now you done it....I was GON git rich, too...


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Now you done it....I was GON git rich, too...


I know a fella whose uncle was once married to a woman who knew an old man that lived in L. A. ,who had a cousin that had some redbone/chihuahua/poodle mixes that would tree porky pines or wampus kitties. He offered me one but he wanted my Ga Lynx dog in trade. No way


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 28, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I know a fella whose uncle was once married to a woman who knew an old man that lived in L. A. ,who had a cousin that had some redbone/chihuahua/poodle mixes that would tree porky pines or wampus kitties. He offered me one but he wanted my Ga Lynx dog in trade. No way



I saw a stoned hippie on the LA news one time talking about a coyote coming over his fence and getting his chihuahua. The reporter asked him how he felt. His comment was “I didn’t know coyotes liked Mexican food”.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 28, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> I saw a stoned hippie on the LA news one time talking about a coyote coming over his fence and getting his chihuahua. The reporter asked him how he felt. His comment was “I didn’t know coyotes liked Mexican food”.


That’s neat, my reference to L.A. was lower Alabama you understand.


----------



## B. White (Jun 28, 2022)

Gon be some mean


kmckinnie said:


> I know they here. All the game camera pics folks get of them.
> I just can’t seem to find mine I got.
> Do you have any of the cat ?



Don't want to get folks started on baiting, but you ain't using the right stuff in your feeders.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll believe that long before I believe that a colony of all-black jaguars walked here from the Amazon basin and started a breeding population.
> But what do I know? I've never even been outside, I'm just a keyboard know-it-all who sits here all day long stoking his ego.


They swam from Panama, stopped and ate in Puerto Rico, then continued swimming here.

I will say again that I saw a big black cat at my grandma's place, my cousin saw it too, he just couldn't get the shotgun out in time, late 70s, early 80s.  It was the size of a young lab, it was 50 yards away.  Guessing it was an escapee from captivity, saw a jaguar in person, no cage and it was big.  Saw black panthers in zoos and circuses, they were huge.

Today you can buy one in Mexico for $2K...here's to open borders


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> They swam from Panama, stopped and ate in Puerto Rico, then continued swimming here.
> 
> I will say again that I saw a big black cat at my grandma's place, my cousin saw it too, he just couldn't get the shotgun out in time, late 70s, early 80s.  It was the size of a young lab, it was 50 yards away.  Guessing it was an escapee from captivity, saw a jaguar in person, no cage and it was big.  Saw black panthers in zoos and circuses, they were huge.
> 
> Today you can buy one in Mexico for $2K...here's to open borders


I can believe that. I can't believe the other theory. 

There was a guy a few miles down the road from me had all kinds of big cats in a shoddy enclosure for awhile, a la Tiger King. I'm surprised none of them escaped.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can believe that. I can't believe the other theory.
> 
> There was a guy a few miles down the road from me had all kinds of big cats in a shoddy enclosure for awhile, a la Tiger King. I'm surprised none of them escaped.



Time to stock them in the everglades to take out the python population


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

Then add timber wolves, then grizzlies,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Then add timber wolves, then grizzlies,,,


The feller that stocked the Russian boars here in the Smokies in the 1920s did enough damage. I wouldn't mind seeing panthers and wolves running around, to be honest. One of my distant relatives killed the last verified timber wolf in western NC here in the 1920s, on Cold Mountain in my home county.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

Already got red wolves or hybrids roaming around, look totally different than those out west.

Swear there should be some mountain lions around here,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Already got red wolves or hybrids roaming around, look totally different than those out west.
> 
> Swear there should be some mountain lions around here,


One probably passes through every now and then. If they were here in any numbers, they would get treed by bear dogs every fall. And the eastern "coyotes" are very different genetically from the western ones. Lots of wolf DNA. They stocked red wolves here in the Smokies for awhile. Now we have 60 lb "coyotes" that howl in bass voices.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> One probably passes through every now and then. If they were here in any numbers, they would get treed by bear dogs every fall. And the eastern "coyotes" are very different genetically from the western ones. Lots of wolf DNA. They stocked red wolves here in the Smokies for awhile. Now we have 60 lb "coyotes" that howl in bass voices.


Guaranteed about the pumas, red wolves have a decent population in MD, Nic and I discussed that earlier.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

I smell a black panthers number 2 soon.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I smell a black panthers number 2 soon.



Uhh, NAH!!! 

There's been a waaayyy plenty of No.2 about black panthers here already....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Uhh, NAH!!!
> 
> There's been a waaayyy plenty of No.2 about black panthers here already....


I went into a bar today. Asked for a drink called the black panther. 
Bartender said it didn’t exist.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I went into a bar today. Asked for a drink called the black panther.
> Bartender said it didn’t exist.



Smart barkeep...


----------



## B. White (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm a little worried no believers have chimed in recently.  Could just be a bad day of toad lickin, but check out the last dates believers visited after making posts in this thread.  Might just be a coincidence, but you don't seem to hang around long after you have a public profession of faith.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/panthers-in-georgia.82669/


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm a little worried no believers have chimed in recently.  Could just be a bad day of toad lickin, but check out the last dates believers visited after making posts in this thread.  Might just be a coincidence, but you don't seem to hang around long after you have a public profession of faith.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/panthers-in-georgia.82669/


I’m glad you showed that to me. Interesting where he’s from and date lines. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2022)

In over a half century of hunting, fishing, hiking, and camping out in the woods day and night, sometimes with packs of hounds, I have never seen a painter, black or otherwise. Or a bigfeet. Or an alien.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> In over a half century of hunting, fishing, hiking, and camping out in the woods day and night, sometimes with packs of hounds, I have never seen a painter, black or otherwise. Or a bigfeet. Or an alien.



I have seen a few aliens... mostly illegal ones


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> In over a half century of hunting, fishing, hiking, and camping out in the woods day and night, sometimes with packs of hounds, I have never seen a painter, black or otherwise. Or a bigfeet. Or an alien.


If any are true my bet is on the alien. This universe is vast past anything Comprehendible


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> In over a half century of hunting, fishing, hiking, and camping out in the woods day and night, sometimes with packs of hounds, I have never seen a painter, black or otherwise. Or a bigfeet. Or an alien.


Luck of da Irish (add in English, Scottish, German...Heinz 57)

Escaped, no Hangover movie, tew yung


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> In over a half century of hunting, fishing, hiking, and camping out in the woods day and night, sometimes with packs of hounds, I have never seen a painter, black or otherwise. Or a bigfeet. Or an alien.



No wonder you can’t see them. They can become invisible.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 28, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> No wonder you can’t see them. They can become invisible.
> View attachment 1160478


Jest a madder of time


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 28, 2022)

Think I need a reeb after reading all this


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 28, 2022)

43 years of being in the outdoors every chance I get, never seen a panther or jaguar. Never seen a track near big enough to be one either.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 28, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm a little worried no believers have chimed in recently.  Could just be a bad day of toad lickin, but check out the last dates believers visited after making posts in this thread.  Might just be a coincidence, but you don't seem to hang around long after you have a public profession of faith.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/panthers-in-georgia.82669/


Where did all those believers go, I went through about 3 pages and musta been a couple dozen black panthers sighters, 10-12 plaster casts made by biologists and no telling how many run of the mill tan ones.


----------



## campboy (Jun 29, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I may have over looked Kmac's genius here...
> 
> With a higher visibility rate, it will make the magic number quicker, or get far enough off the rails to kill it.
> 
> ...



You have a point there


----------



## campboy (Jun 29, 2022)

push


----------



## campboy (Jun 29, 2022)

PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)

CB is having contractions.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I’m a member of a game warden only social media group. What’s strange is in every state that DOESNT have a Normal every day mountain lion population, the people that live there see thousands of “BLACK panthers” a year collectively.


That makes you an authority on what exactly?  Catching spot lighters


----------



## Throwback (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> That makes you an authority on what exactly?  Catching spot lighters


that and answering dumb questions


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> That makes you an authority on what exactly?  Catching spot lighters


  How or why they're here I can only speculate.  But I can 
assure you that it's an absolute fact that they are


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> That makes you an authority on what exactly?  Catching spot lighters


Welcome back. I was worried bout you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> How or why they're here I can only speculate.  But I can
> assure you that it's an absolute fact that they are



Except that contradicts all known science, physical evidence, common sense, and historical records. Carry on. My granddaughter believes that Elsa from Frozen is real.


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> How or why they're here I can only speculate.  But I can
> assure you that it's an absolute fact that they are


Railroader has one for pup training purposes.


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> Railroader has one for pup training purposes.


Get him to send you some pics


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> Get him to send you some pics


he’s gonna be rich


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Except that contradicts all known science, physical evidence, common sense, and historical records. Carry on. My granddaughter believes that Elsa from Frozen is real.


Wait, what?


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

Throwback said:


> that and answering dumb questions


. That and messing up a hunt lol


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . That and messing up a hunt lol


Got to bump you


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> Got to bump you


Before you see one


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> Before you see one


If you do, you will suffer the same fate as the rest


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

If you had really seen one, you wouldn’t be around to talk about it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . That and messing up a hunt lol


He's just trying to protect you from getting eated up by a black painter.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> That makes you an authority on what exactly?  Catching spot lighters


Club beside ours got a picture of a mountain lion back behind their camp 3-4 years ago.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> He's just trying to protect you from getting eated up by a black painter.



which is much painful than getting eaten by a normal everyday tan cougar


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Club beside ours got a picture of a mountain lion back behind their camp 3-4 years ago.


I'll believe that. Young male panthers will roam for hundreds of miles. It wouldn't surprise me to see one anywhere. As long as it wasn't black.


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Club beside ours got a picture of a mountain lion back behind their camp 3-4 years ago.


My cousin in laws pappy saw a black one in 1973.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 29, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> which is much painful than getting eaten by a normal everyday tan cougar


Right, because a black painter bite is poisonous. A Useles Billy told me so.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll believe that. Young male panthers will roam for hundreds of miles. It wouldn't surprise me to see one anywhere. As long as it wasn't black.



maybe those cats are into goth and are dying their coats black in rebellion


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> My cousin in laws pappy saw a black one in 1973.


At least that’s what he said


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> If you had really seen one, you wouldn’t be around to talk about it


 the one saw took off like it was on fire when it noticed me.  Thats also the reason I really don't believe it was someones that escaped.  It definitely didn't act like a cat that had been fed by humans


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> At least that’s what he said


But he said a lot of stuff


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Right, because a black painter bite is poisonous. A Useles Billy told me so.



he wuz right to,too,two.tew,tu,also


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> But he said a lot of stuff


He saw a bigfeets too


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> He saw a bigfeets too


And the guvmt was after him for shooting owls


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

There are a lot of NJ cat ladies who swear they were abducted by aliens.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> maybe those cats are into goth and are dying their coats black in rebellion


I saw the picture of the mountain lion.  But they're definitely not the same species.  I don't get why people started calling them black Panthers.


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> There are a lot of NJ cat ladies who swear they were abducted by aliens.


They drop you in the Amazon until you see a panther and then bring you back. You never know you was gon.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> There are a lot of NJ cat ladies who swear they were abducted by aliens.[/QUOTE
> isn't crazy what the govt released about what they've been encountering


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . Same not isn't crazy what the govt released about what they've been encountering



so you believe in black jaguars living in Georgia.

What about Bigfoot living anywhere in the US?

and you might as well do the whole enchilada and tell us your opinion on little green men from Mars


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> If you do, you will suffer the same fate as the rest


Be ridiculed by people


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

Nothing I've seen about alien abductions or black panthers. I can buy that there are things seen in the sky we can't explain. Not that aliens are abducting folks, or a colony of all-black jaguars walked here from Ecuador. I'll put my money on the aliens over the jaguars.


----------



## B. White (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Be ridiculed by people


Naw, go back and check the old threads I posted.  They just be gon


----------



## Killdee (Jun 29, 2022)

I’m sure somebody’s grand pappy or one of his hethen friends would have shot one since so many have seen them. Why isn’t there a picture of one killed even a tan one????


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> so you believe in black jaguars living in Georgia.
> 
> What about Bigfoot living anywhere in the US?
> 
> and you might as well do the whole enchilada and tell us your opinion on little green men from Mars


Nope. I promise I used to think jaguars in ga was as much of a joke as bigfoot and whatever else . I wish you really understood  I wasn't left with any option about it.  It's not something I choose to believe.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 29, 2022)

I know that some of these threads started by new members have to be troll threads by senior members with another alias...or someone's kids logging on...I mean, what other explanation can there be?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Nope. I promise I used to think jaguars in ga was as much of a joke as bigfoot and whatever else . I wish you really understood  I wasn't left with any option about it.  It's not something I choose to believe.


Yeah, you choose it very much. Everybody else, not so much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 29, 2022)

B. White said:


> Naw, go back and check the old threads I posted.  They just be gon


It says u deleted them.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 29, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> It says u deleted them.


You mean they vanished just like a black panther?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 29, 2022)

Did I get one. Y’all see anything.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> You mean they vanished just like a black panther?


I can see them. I don’t know what y’all’s problem is. ?


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I don't get why people started calling them black Panthers.


And I don't get why people started calling bobcats and house cats black panthers.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 29, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . That and messing up a hunt lol


True lol ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)

Throwback said:


> True lol ?



I have been tramping thru the woods and fishing all kinds of streams, rivers and lakes in my lifetime, with nearly 50 years of that requiring the proper license.  I have never been asked to show a license to a game warden.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 29, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I can see them. I don’t know what y’all’s problem is. ?



Rooster hasn’t had enough to drink yet.


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 29, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have been tramping thru the woods and fishing all kinds of streams, rivers and lakes in my lifetime, with nearly 50 years of that requiring the proper license.  I have never been asked to show a license to a game warden.


There out there.   I just wish they'd start waiting by the truck than come stomping up the stand.  That's also the reason we don't get them after poachers and sp
ot lighters.  We know we got a better chance shooting a good deer with the poachers in the woods


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 30, 2022)

You think common since would tell


NCHillbilly said:


> Except that contradicts all known science, physical evidence, common sense, and historical records. Carry on. My granddaughter believes that Elsa from Frozen is real..
> 
> You think common since would tell you it can't be impossible if an armadillo can do it. You think common since would tell you it can't be impossible if coyotes can do it.    I'm not sure what known science you think that is contradicting.   Also theres not a time in recorded history we could look to compare to now.  The mass deforestation of the Amazon didn't begin until the 1960's.  270000sq miles have been cut in that time.   It would be so much easier if you'd just see a dang jag than me having to explain everything to you lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> You think common since would tell


It does tell. It tells me all I need to know. 
I believe you like the Controversy !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> You think common since would tell


You really ought to do a little research on how armadillos got to Georgia. Hint: They didn't walk here from south America. And think about the reproductive and biological differences between armadillos and jaguars. And the vast difference between range expansion and far-flung outlying breeding populations of animals. And wonder why jaguars haven't even been able to repopulate their original native range in the southwestern US, but somehow set up a breeding population 1200 miles away on the other side of the continent with nothing in between here and where they came from. And that they are somehow 100% all black genetic mutations.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 30, 2022)

Why do I keep checking this?  I'm old enough to drive cars, have dates and everything...

You'd think I'd know better by now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> It does tell. It tells me all I need to know.
> I believe you like the Controversy !


You think?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Why do I keep checking this?  I'm old enough to drive cars, have dates and everything...
> 
> You'd think I'd know better by now.


The same reason you look at the ambulance loading folks on the side of the road.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 30, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> The same reason you look at the ambulance loading folks on the side of the road.



No, that ain't it.  I worked enough wrecks that I can drive right by and never even look.

This is something different, and more evil...


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


>


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 30, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You really ought to do a little research on how armadillos got to Georgia. Hint: They didn't walk here from south America. And think about the reproductive and biological differences between armadillos and jaguars. And the vast difference between range expansion and far-flung outlying breeding populations of animals. And wonder why jaguars haven't even been able to repopulate their original native range in the southwestern US, but somehow set up a breeding population 1200 miles away on the other side of the continent with nothing in between here and where they came from. And that they are somehow 100% all black genetic mutations.




At this point, I m gonna try to see an all black armadillo.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 30, 2022)

I never knew there were _so many_ reasons black panthers weren't in Georgia. 

Of course, ultimately, all of that is trumped by "I know what I seen!"


----------



## dang (Jun 30, 2022)

Anyone free this evening? GON do sum tree knockin down on the local WMA see if I can knock up sum black painters??????


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 30, 2022)

dang said:


> Anyone free this evening? GON do sum tree knockin down on the local WMA see if I can knock up sun black painters??????



No telling what you might see after a couple 6 packs.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I can see them. I don’t know what y’all’s problem is. ?





turkeykirk said:


> Rooster hasn’t had enough to drink yet.


Yep, more dark rum would be required to clear up my vision.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 30, 2022)

It's true....


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 30, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm on the waiting list for his first litter of melanistic jaguardoodles.


Those would be Cava-quars.

Smh.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 30, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


>


Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 30, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> You think common since would tell


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 30, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You really ought to do a little research on how armadillos got to Georgia. Hint: They didn't walk here from south America. And think about the reproductive and biological differences between armadillos and jaguars. And the vast difference between range expansion and far-flung outlying breeding populations of animals. And wonder why jaguars haven't even been able to repopulate their original native range in the southwestern US, but somehow set up a breeding population 1200 miles away on the other side of the continent with nothing in between here and where they came from. And that they are somehow 100% all black genetic mutations.


Armadillos took the bus huh.  I think Coyotes called an Uber.  There is vast differences in the species and their range.  Jaguars have been recorded having home ranges up to 90 SQ miles.  One was also tracked by a GPS collar travelling 500 miles.  That is different huh.  Does it seem unreasonable to believe that a water loving cat that is so well adapted to living around water that it has webbed feet would find the way and humid southeast more attractive than the hot and dry southwest?  Seems the southeast could even support a larger population with the amount of game and dense forest to live. Black is a more dominant gene in jaguars than it is in coyotes. Ironically the population of coyotes in the southeast is producing an increasing amount of black coyotes.  It's the same genetic condition called melanism that causes the black color in both jaguars and coyotes.  It would be much easier for a population of jaguars to become black than coyotes


----------



## Nate11 (Jun 30, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Why do I keep checking this?  I'm old enough to drive cars, have dates and everything...
> 
> You'd think I'd know better by now.


  you have no idea


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 30, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


>



Well, I think he got the job done


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 30, 2022)

Black painters stories are about like the good ol catfish story. “Divers went down there and the fellar thought he was stepping on a log….but it swam off” !   There’s catfish down there that could swaller a man in one bite ! I have heard that story, or one very similar, in the following states :
West Virginia 
Ohio
Kentucky
Kansas
Missouri
South Carolina
North Carolina 
Texas.

 Usually the story is from a bridge going down or a car running off in the river.  The difference is that there are BIG catfish and small men. So it is possible. Painters ???  No, I would have done treed one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Black painters stories are about like the good ol catfish story. “Divers went down there and the fellar thought he was stepping on a log….but it swam off” !   There’s catfish down there that could swaller a man in one bite ! I have heard that story, or one very similar, in the following states :
> West Virginia
> Ohio
> Kentucky
> ...



if you go down toward Gainesville, the story will be a chicken truck ran off in Lake Lanier, and there were dozens of catfish at least 200 lbs that were eating them right off the truck, like a buffet table.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 30, 2022)

There was catfish as big as vw bugs at Buford dam when I was growing up. Divers seent em.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Black painters stories are about like the good ol catfish story. “Divers went down there and the fellar thought he was stepping on a log….but it swam off” !   There’s catfish down there that could swaller a man in one bite ! I have heard that story, or one very similar, in the following states :
> West Virginia
> Ohio
> Kentucky
> ...


Every dam I've ever been near in my life has the monster catfish and diver story.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 30, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Every dam I've ever been near in my life has the monster catfish and diver story.


I tested that story one time. Took a whole tub of chicken liver and dumped it in panty hose on a shark hook. Fished half  night and only got little bites. Might have just been my luck, but I anchored in the deepest part where they had it buoyed off. Nada...mite have just been my luck, but I most always catch fish.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I tested that story one time. Took a whole tub of chicken liver and dumped it in panty hose on a shark hook. Fished half  night and only got little bites. Might have just been my luck, but I anchored in the deepest part where they had it buoyed off. Nada...mite have just been my luck, but I most always catch fish.


Most of the people telling those stories don't understand the principle of a thermocline, just as some folks don't understand the principles of animal range expansion.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Armadillos took the bus huh.  I think Coyotes called an Uber.  There is vast differences in the species and their range.  Jaguars have been recorded having home ranges up to 90 SQ miles.  One was also tracked by a GPS collar travelling 500 miles.  That is different huh.  Does it seem unreasonable to believe that a water loving cat that is so well adapted to living around water that it has webbed feet would find the way and humid southeast more attractive than the hot and dry southwest?  Seems the southeast could even support a larger population with the amount of game and dense forest to live. Black is a more dominant gene in jaguars than it is in coyotes. Ironically the population of coyotes in the southeast is producing an increasing amount of black coyotes.  It's the same genetic condition called melanism that causes the black color in both jaguars and coyotes.  It would be much easier for a population of jaguars to become black than coyotes


Show me a black Jaguar that has 4 legs and lives in the ga woods. Prove Beyond a shadow of a doubt. 
That’s all I ask for. 
Proof. Proof. Proof. Those are the 3 things I want to see. A south American Jaguar ? wild in the Ga woods.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 30, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> you have no idea



Oh, I have plenty of ideas.

  But believing in black panthers ain't gonna be one of them until I see one's head on a pitchfork...


----------



## B. White (Jun 30, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> you have no idea



Nate, will you tell us all that apply to you?

1) Dream of seeing a panther
2) Dream of a black panther running
3) Dream of a black panther chasing you
4) Dream of being bitten by a black panther
5) Dream of a panther attacking you
6) Dream of a dead panther
7) Dream of a black panther sleeping
8) Dream of hunting a panther and can't get a shot
9) Dream of defending a panther from a mob
10) Dream of a dancing panther


----------



## Killdee (Jun 30, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Every dam I've ever been near in my life has the monster catfish and diver story.


That means they are in every lake dont it????


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2022)

Have y’all seen the black catfish. Think about it.


----------



## B. White (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Have y’all seen the black catfish. Think about it.



No, but you better not tangle with the little black possums.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2022)

B. White said:


> No, but you better not tangle with the little black possums.


They are blackjack possums and they are friendly. Had some living behind the washing machine. They came up by a hole there. They love cat food.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 30, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> There was catfish as big as vw bugs at Buford dam when I was growing up. Divers seent em.


Imagine how big they are now!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Have y’all seen the black catfish. Think about it.


We've shot quite a few black gar on Clark's Hill. I think they swum here from Uganda.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> They are blackjack possums and they are friendly. Had some living behind the washing machine. They came up by a hole there. They love cat food.


They all turn black when they been eating poke berries.


----------



## dang (Jun 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Black painters stories are about like the good ol catfish story. “Divers went down there and the fellar thought he was stepping on a log….but it swam off” !   There’s catfish down there that could swaller a man in one bite ! I have heard that story, or one very similar, in the following states :
> West Virginia
> Ohio
> Kentucky
> ...


“As big as a Volkswagen”


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jul 1, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Every dam I've ever been near in my life has the monster catfish and diver story.


That's kinda like them monster radioactive flatheads hear plant Hatch on the Altamaha.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> That's kinda like them monster radioactive flatheads hear plant Hatch on the Altamaha.



With glowing red eyes... I've seen em, and I know what I saw...


----------



## Railroader (Jul 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> With glowing red eyes... I've seen em, and I know what I saw...



Saw one one time with his tongue hanging out.  I was so scared all the rivets was rattling loose in my john boat..

Shot him with a 12 gauge slug, twice, in the head.  Tied a rope to him and dragged him to shore.

That's when I found out that it wasn't his tongue at all.  It was a full growed beaver tail hanging out of his mouth.

Ate the fish, skinned the beaver, sold the pelt and bought some more slugs...

A good day on the river...


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Saw one one time with his tongue hanging out.  I was so scared all the rivets was rattling loose in my john boat..
> 
> Shot him with a 12 gauge slug, twice, in the head.  Tied a rope to him and dragged him to shore.
> 
> ...


Pretty good believable story, except the part about eating the fish. I don’t see how you could eat that much fish.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2022)

dang said:


> “As big as a Volkswagen”


Yep. Exactly.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Pretty good believable story, except the part about eating the fish. I don’t see how you could eat that much fish.



We had a fish fry in the trailer park.  Fed about 200 folks.  Deep fried him whole in a stock tank full of used hydraulic fluid, and set him out on three picnic tables end to end.

Gonna make panther spears with his back bones....


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> We had a fish fry in the trailer park.  Fed about 200 folks.  Deep fried him whole in a stock tank full of used hydraulic fluid, and set him out on three picnic tables end to end.
> 
> Gonna make panther spears with his back bones....


Now that you’ve explained it, it makes perfect sense. Hard to see the whole picture sometimes when you get hung up on a small detail.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 1, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Have y’all seen the black catfish. Think about it.



This count?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 1, 2022)

I just wonder if RR could tell some good stories if he was in a relaxed mood around friends. Say if he was on his hunting land with four fingers already consumed and a good campfire going among  friends.


----------



## dang (Jul 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I just wonder if RR could tell some good stories if he was in a relaxed mood around friends. Say if he was on his hunting land with four fingers already consumed and a good campfire going among  friends.


Doubt it


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 1, 2022)

dang said:


> Doubt it


Three fingers?


----------



## dang (Jul 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Three fingers?


Ok, This is plausible


----------



## Railroader (Jul 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I just wonder if RR could tell some good stories if he was in a relaxed mood around friends. Say if he was on his hunting land with four fingers already consumed and a good campfire going among  friends.



Oh I'm a yarn spinner...Got it from my Dad.  He was the best story teller ever.

I tell better tales in front of folks who don't know me.  It's hard for strangers to know if I'm lyin', and they've never heard the stories... ?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Oh I'm a yarn spinner...Got it from my Dad.  He was the best story teller ever.
> 
> I tell better tales in front of folks who don't know me.  It's hard for strangers to know if I'm lyin', and they've never heard the stories... ?


After 73 years I’ve heard a lot of good stories.Even the Bible tells us a prophet is not honored in his own country. A new audience always helps.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jul 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Oh I'm a yarn spinner...Got it from my Dad.  He was the best story teller ever.
> 
> I tell better tales in front of folks who don't know me.  It's hard for strangers to know if I'm lyin', and they've never heard the stories... ?


I never pass up an opportunity to hear a good storyteller practice his craft. I think that true storytelling is a dying art and that we are getting further and further away from the oral traditions of our ancestors.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> I never pass up an opportunity to hear a good storyteller practice his craft. I think that true storytelling is a dying art and that we are getting further and further away from the oral traditions of our ancestors.



I said MY DAD was a good storyteller, I didn't say nothin' bout me being good at it.  But I will tell one... ?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I said MY DAD was a good storyteller, I didn't say nothin' bout me being good at it.  But I will tell one... ?


I’m all ears


----------



## Railroader (Jul 1, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I’m all ears



I just told one in the Billy Thread, post #951


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/story-tellers.974927/


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2022)

I came close.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2022)

I got cameras out. Close again.


----------



## Nate11 (Jul 3, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Black painters stories are about like the good ol catfish story. “Divers went down there and the fellar thought he was stepping on a log….but it swam off” !   There’s catfish down there that could swaller a man in one bite ! I have heard that story, or one very similar, in the following states :
> West Virginia
> Ohio
> Kentucky
> ...


.  Evidently not


----------



## Nate11 (Jul 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Show me a black Jaguar that has 4 legs and lives in the ga woods. Prove Beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> That’s all I ask for.
> Proof. Proof. Proof. Those are the 3 things I want to see. A south American Jaguar ? wild in the Ga woods.


. Just how you believe one should have been caught on cam with the amount of them out.  I know it's inevitable that one will be.


----------



## Nate11 (Jul 3, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Oh, I have plenty of ideas.
> 
> But believing in black panthers ain't gonna be one of them until I see one's head on a pitchfork...


I don't know about on a pitchfork but you'll know


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> . Just how you believe one should have been caught on cam with the amount of them out.  I know it's inevitable that one will be.


It would of done happened. Cameras are  everywhere from sea to shiny sea. From the most southern boarded all the way into Canada.


----------



## Nate11 (Jul 3, 2022)

B. White said:


> Nate, will you tell us all that apply to you?
> 
> 1) Dream of seeing a panther
> 2) Dream of a black panther running
> ...



11)  waiting for the inevitable


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> 11)  waiting for the inevitable


You and about 12 others from the whole southern states. But hey...... something for y’all to look forward to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m even thinking about all the nite scopes now killing varmits and hogs. 
They are everywhere also.


----------



## dang (Jul 3, 2022)

This seems like onea them immovable force meets unstoppable object scenarios. Some folks know better and caint be told otherwise


----------



## dang (Jul 3, 2022)

Now….enough with all the logic …that’s just nonsense.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2022)

dang said:


> This seems like onea them immovable force meets unstoppable object scenarios. Some folks know better and caint be told otherwise


It’s a game. Loves folks trying to convince otherwise and knows the difference.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2022)

dang said:


> Now….enough with all the logic …that’s just nonsense.


It’s a game. ? wonder who is going to win.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> I don't know about on a pitchfork but you'll know


I’m still waiting. I want to know !
When are we getting the surprise?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2022)

Another day and no black panther ?


----------



## Railroader (Jul 4, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Another day and no black panther ?



Well, spit....

I was hoping today would be the day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2022)

We will be surprised, I'm told.....


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 4, 2022)

Heard that Joe Biden has seen a black panther.


----------



## basstrkr (Jul 5, 2022)

painters can't be seen with no scopy scope!


----------



## B. White (Jul 11, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I got cameras out. Close again.
> View attachment 1161033



Try putting some of these out around your camera


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 11, 2022)

dang said:


> Now….enough with all the logic …that’s just nonsense.



Have you posted your "I believe" pic in hera yet?

......'cause I do, #Ibelieve


----------



## Nate11 (Aug 17, 2022)

Para Bellum said:


> I can’t believe this old fire is being stoked again. People are absolutely fascinated with imaginary creatures.


Flesh and blood


----------



## Nate11 (Aug 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where do you see documentation of black jaguars in the southeastern US? Closest report historically was a normal-colored jaguar in western Louisiana along the TX border, and that account has been disputed by many. The last documented evidence of jaguars in the southeast was way back in the Pleistocene, tens of thousands of years ago.


Things have changed. Used to not be any deer, pigs, or coyotes either.


----------



## Nate11 (Aug 17, 2022)

Ray357 said:


> There are big black cats. Jaguars have been in SE USA. It's nowhere near as far fetched as bigfoot.  It's not known whether or not there are black florida panthers. The panther is rare. It's not beyond realm of possibility there are a few block ones. There are some big cats around Ga that look black in a spotlight and have a tail. I don't know what they are. I have never seen a bobcat kill 2 blue ticks. My redbone that came back to the dog box had trees bobcats before and after. Once by himself.


Don't listen to anything they say.  They're not having genuine conversation about it.  They have their minds already made up and let them. They'll find out soon enough.  It's inevitable


----------



## DannyW (Aug 17, 2022)

hazer said:


> I'm a new member and I'm wanting to get started on here. I reckon I might as well get started with a controversial topic. I could be wrong about all of this but this has always been my thought on this. So Jaguars are native and still live in parts of Mexico and most of South America, and used to roam around in the South West U.S. The last known killing of a jaguar in the US was a female in 1963. And the last sighting in the US was in 2016 in Arizona. Jaguars can be color phased and look very dark almost looking solid black, just as a black bear can be very light and cinnamon colored. Is it a possibility that some of these sightings of "black panthers" in the US are just color phased jaguars still roaming around? So maybe there's not black panthers in the US, But who says there's not any color phased jaguars roaming around. Very unlikely but it's not impossible. Tell me what y'all think.



Congratulations Hazer, almost 600 responses to your first post. That has to be a record.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 17, 2022)

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE KILL THIS!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 17, 2022)

??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 17, 2022)

One day all of y'all will be surprised


----------



## dang (Aug 17, 2022)

You’ll all find out soon. 
You’ll see.
Won’t be long.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2022)

Has anyone seen the highly elusive black porcupine yet?


----------



## dang (Aug 19, 2022)

Any updates?


----------



## Railroader (Aug 19, 2022)

dang said:


> Any updates?



@dang....Really?


----------



## dang (Aug 19, 2022)

Railroader said:


> @dang....Really?


Just making sure


----------



## Dub (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## DannyW (Aug 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> View attachment 1171263



I seed him! If you completely focus on that picture for 30 seconds without blinking, he will come into focus. Try it!

And they said there wasn't any proof!


----------



## Nate11 (Sep 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE KILL THIS!!!


If there were pics you would say it's worthless without a body.  If there was a body you'd say it's worthless without shooting it yourself


----------



## cowhornedspike (Sep 1, 2022)

There has been lots of pics...all fuzzy and out of focus just like the bigfeet pics always are.  That alone tells me they are real


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Sep 1, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> There has been lots of pics...all fuzzy and out of focus just like the bigfeet pics always are.  That alone tells me they are real


----------



## dang (Sep 2, 2022)

Won’t be long


----------



## Railroader (Sep 2, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> If there were pics you would say it's worthless without a body.  If there was a body you'd say it's worthless without shooting it yourself



No, a credible picture would suit me fine.

I wouldn't kill one unless it was a threat.

Don't presume to know what I would say, because you ain't got a clue. 

I say you have a better chance of being attacked by a coyote carrying a machete...

And I can prove it. Because here one is....



Have a nice day, Nate.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 2, 2022)

Any day now........


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 7, 2022)

Jenny.......Forest....
.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)

Ok. Here ya go.
 Long awaited. 
Melanistic Florida Panther in the panhandle. Course this one's just a dwarf. And where there's one.........


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Sep 9, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Ok. Here ya go.
> Long awaited.
> Melanistic Florida Panther in the panhandle. Course this one's just a dwarf.View attachment 1175515 And where there's one.........


Just don't go forgettin' where you came from once you're on the cover of _National Geographic_


----------



## dang (Sep 23, 2022)

Any updates?


----------



## dang (Sep 24, 2022)

All the hunters recently in the woods I’d have figured we’d have a sighting or two by now. Guess I’ll check in when gun starts up


----------



## DannyW (Sep 24, 2022)

dang said:


> Any updates?



No black panthers but I did get this on my trail camera the other day. Never seen a black one.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 24, 2022)

Killdee said:


> View attachment 1178665



That’s pretty cool-and definitely a black panther! I sees it with my own eyeballs.
Thuuurs a bear shadow that appears in the valley just past Whiteside Mountain between Highlands & Cashiers for a few days or so I believe in October.


----------



## dang (Oct 25, 2022)

Opening weekend has come and gone. Many pairs of eyes hit the woods. Any sightings?


----------



## Iwannashoot (Oct 25, 2022)

Think I saw one, but it was after dark and I was working on my fourth cocktail so it's hard to be sure.


----------



## Professor (Oct 25, 2022)

Jaguarundi


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 25, 2022)

Professor said:


> Jaguarundi



Yep cause we get those on our trail cameras all the time...Oh wait...  We NEVER get those on our trail cams and neither does ANYONE else...go figure.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Opening weekend has come and gone. Many pairs of eyes hit the woods. Any sightings?



Think I red it's just a matter of time fore juan of them Stewart county painthers is photographed or kilt, and then we will all be sorry for makin' fun of the folks who claimed to see juan.


----------



## Professor (Oct 25, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Yep cause we get those on our trail cameras all the time...Oh wait...  We NEVER get those on our trail cams and neither does ANYONE else...go figure.


We had them in South Georgia at least as late as the late 50s. A lot talk of painters, black and otherwise, happened long before trail cams.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 25, 2022)

They are always among us. They are part of us.


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 25, 2022)

I think it would be cool to see a picture of the old timers back in the day posing with one.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 25, 2022)

Professor said:


> We had them in South Georgia at least as late as the late 50s. A lot talk of painters, black and otherwise, happened long before trail cams.



Bovine excrement.  You can't show a single bit of proof of that.  Trail cam pics aren't the ONLY way to prove something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> I think it would be cool to see a picture of the old timers back in the day posing with one.




Here`s one from the early 1900s in Florida. Not black because there is no such thing in North America.


----------



## B. White (Oct 25, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> They are always among us. They are part of us.



Not enough folks sitting around the fire passing the peace pipe nowadays.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 25, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen a solid black armadillo? Bet it would look like a giant roly poly. That's what I want to see...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 25, 2022)

I think it's funny that none of the old folks when I was a kid ever mentioned black panthers, even though they talked about panthers a lot. They grew up when panthers were still a thing, and they knew what color they were. Black panthers are a modern psychological product of movies after panthers were extirpated from most of the eastern US, styled by folks who have never seen a real panther.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 25, 2022)

There’s a big surprise coming soon.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 25, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> There’s a big surprise coming soon.


We'll be eating black crows.


----------



## Professor (Oct 25, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Yep cause we get those on our trail cameras all the time...Oh wait...  We NEVER get those on our trail cams and neither does ANYONE else...go figure.


We had them in South Georgia at least as late as the late 50s.


cowhornedspike said:


> Bovine excrement.  You can't show a single bit of proof of that.  Trail cam pics aren't the ONLY way to prove something.


I don’t need to show proof. I don’t care what you think. I share fact and if people cant handle it then that is there problem. My father and uncle’s words were good enough for me. There is a picture of the one they killed hunting rabbits near Tifton somewhere around. I don’t have it. However, breeding populations were in Florida and costal Alabama, and there were numerous encounters with them in South Georgia. Really, people don’t need pictures to prove documented history.


----------



## B. White (Oct 25, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> There’s a big surprise coming soon.



just you wait


----------



## Professor (Oct 25, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Yep cause we get those on our trail cameras all the time...Oh wait...  We NEVER get those on our trail cams and neither does ANYONE else...go figure.


We had them in South Georgia at least as late as the late 50s.


cowhornedspike said:


> Bovine excrement.  You can't show a single bit of proof of that.  Trail cam pics aren't the ONLY way to prove something.


I don’t need to show proof. I don’t care what you think. I share fact and if people cant handle it then that is there problem. My father and uncle’s words were good enough for me. There is a picture of the one they killed hunting rabbits near Tifton somewhere around. I don’t have it. However, breeding populations were in Florida and costal Alabama, and there were numerous encounters with them in South Georgia. Really, people don’t need pictures to prove documented history.


----------



## dang (Oct 25, 2022)

The deniers will say it’s photoshopped….


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 25, 2022)

dang said:


> The deniers will say it’s photoshopped….
> View attachment 1185299


It's a fake. If it was a real black panther, it'd be attacking that big toe in the left of the picture. Everybody knows that black panthers hate toes.


----------



## Professor (Oct 25, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think it's funny that none of the old folks when I was a kid ever mentioned black panthers, even though they talked about panthers a lot. They grew up when panthers were still a thing, and they knew what color they were. Black panthers are a modern psychological product of movies after panthers were extirpated from most of the eastern US, styled by folks who have never seen a real panther.


My grandma told me they had a white one when she was a kid and the men at church when out with their dogs and killed it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 25, 2022)

Professor said:


> My grandma told me they had a white one when she was a kid and the men at church when out with their dogs and killed it.


Can’t have nothing. Oh well.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 25, 2022)

Professor said:


> We had them in South Georgia at least as late as the late 50s.
> 
> I don’t need to show proof. I don’t care what you think. I share fact and if people cant handle it then that is there problem. My father and uncle’s words were good enough for me. There is a picture of the one they killed hunting rabbits near Tifton somewhere around. I don’t have it. However, breeding populations were in Florida and costal Alabama, and there were numerous encounters with them in South Georgia. Really, people don’t need pictures to prove documented history.



As expected no proof just stories.  There are plenty of stories of black panthers and bigfeet encounters so I suppose that makes those real too?  I just love it when folks make claims but have nothing to back them up.  
But you say there is a picture so I hope you will go ahead and produce it and prove me to be wrong...I'll wait.
I know we are all in for a real surprise soon! Just ask Nate.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 26, 2022)

?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍


----------



## dang (Oct 26, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> ?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍


?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 26, 2022)

dang said:


> ?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍


They taking over


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 26, 2022)

So show us some of this "documented history" that doesn't need pictures to prove.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 26, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> View attachment 1185392


No.
It is not.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 26, 2022)

Anybody got a pic of a regular brown model.


----------



## dang (Oct 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> No.
> It is not.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> No.
> It is not.



Painther denier.

Next thing you know, folks will be sayin' ain't no porky pines in Ga.  SMH'n!


----------



## Railroader (Oct 26, 2022)

Here's undeniable proof that black Panthers exist...Now let this DIE!!!?


----------



## dang (Oct 26, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Here's undeniable proof that black Panthers exist...Now let this DIE!!!?


Never


----------



## B. White (Oct 29, 2022)

Finally got me a pic after all these years


----------



## DannyW (Oct 29, 2022)

You're lucky to make it out of there alive! It was circling you!


----------

